# Under A Darksun  Part II   New Allies



## megamania (Jun 13, 2004)

*UNDER A DARKSUN II: THE BANE OF ATHAS*

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 125
“The Story Thus Far”

DARKSUN
This Storyhour takes place on the world of Athas.  Athas is a very different campaign world than most.  Many of the traditional humanoid races were killed off in a war 2000 years ago.  This Cleansing War as it was called was started by Rajaat.  Before him, there was no magic, only the powers of psionics.  Magic on Athas is incredibly destructive.  Since there are no known gods, the power magic requires originate from the very earth and plant life.  The abuse of this new source of power has made most of Athas a barren desert world with areas of strange mutations.

The generals of the war secretly live.  They discovered how to use high level psionics and magics to mutate themselves into tall gaunt reptilian creatures referred to as Dragons.  There are no dragons of chromatic or gem varies.  Now immortal and seemly impossible to be destroyed by any but another rival dragon-king or queen, they rule the city-states of Tyr Valley with an evil iron gauntlet.

One of these Sorcerer-Kings is known as Bane.  It is possible that he is the natural father of Mania, one of the key players in this Story Hour.  

UNDER A DARKSUN
During the first 125 segments of this Story Hour, we (the readers) were introduced to Mania.  He began as a slave on route to Nibenay.  He escaped with the help of a rogue elven raiding party whom were there to rescue their king whom was also captured but remained secretive of his stance.  He found himself rescued from certain death of dehydration by members of the tradehouse Blewes

Unlike most Tradehouses, the House of Blewes specializes in aiding other trade houses make their deliveries.  They remain small but strong and more importantly, necessary for the other larger trade houses.  The head of this trade house, Greene, has a strange preoccupation with a dream he had.  He dreamed of a utopia west of the mountain range.  He hopes to explore the region soon to look into it.  In fact, he has begun setting up outposts leading to the south of the Ringing Mountains.

Mania was provided a job at the Caravan Company and became friends with many family members.  His first test of ability came as the Blue Bone Tribe of Gith began to reemerge and attack trade routes and templar outposts.  Looking to gain a better political position within the city of Nibenay and to help the trade houses, House of Blewes sent out a group of scouts to investigate the ambushes.  Dutch, Dirty Dogg and Mania were the primary members.  Jocasta Blewes remained behind to work the city council for aid.  Here she met Keela, a rising and ambitious young templar.

The ensuing combat involved city templars, the veiled alliance, a group of illegal residents, House of Blewes and a large army of Gith lead by a creature that once a gith but now was something else.  Something horrific and never before seen by anyone there.

House of Blewes were declared heroes but also made a great enemy in the templar Keela whom was shadowed greatly by Jocasta Blewes leadership abilities.  This became a major factor as Jocasta and Mania each cared for the other but neither could or would express it.  Keela used her seductive abilities and money to turn Mania away from Jocasta.

Something Keela did not expect was she came to care for him beyond his use as a pawn.  As a templar of Nibenay, she was married but allowed male cumcubines after the union (honeymoon night).  This entire romantic conflict played out during a planar rift that allowed fiends into the city.  A noble war broke out during this as families were placed in conflict by the fiendish creatures.  It was during this time Mania became aware of his possible heritage.  He also met a pyreen and a young mysterious mage named Cosa.

Cosa is searching for the lost book of Veena.  Veena was a powerful prophet from 750 years ago whom wrote a book filled with her visions.  This journal has long since been misplaced and much of it has been taken apart and lost as readers took interest in the images shown.  She has several pages.  One may speak of a warrior son of a sorcerer-king whom will overthrow him and bring an age of good to Tyr Valley.  Unfortunately, the script is unclear and may mean the opposite.  He may bring ruin to it instead.  Because of this uncertainty, the Veiled Alliance and Pyreen have monitored him and his activities only.  Cosa feared this might lead to distrust and anger so she went rogue and contacted Mania.

They quickly became lovers and escaped the city and more importantly, Keela and her templars.  Members of the House of Blewes presumed them killed for many months.

Cosa and Mania traveled east to Salt View in search of answers.  A Pyreen there told Mania everything.  He is much more than he ever expected but how he will play out in the prophecy is still unclear.  They continued their search to the ruins of Bodach to find the Sentinels of Bodach and Korgunard.  They made friends and allies on the way and lost many of them.

A powerful undead force with an artifact ruled Bodach and hoped to leave the boundaries of the cursed city and attack the unsuspecting Tyr Valley.  This attack was stopped as Cosa and Mania delayed the main attack until more powerful agents including Korgunard could arrive.

That was the key events of Segments 1-125.  Refer to the below link within my signature for more details.

THE MAIN CHARACTERS

MANIA
He looks and acts like an 18-year-old boy becoming a man but in truth is much more.  Uncanny luck and charm balance his rash decision making and impatience.  He is a truly gifted man with great strength, speed, health, intelligence and charm.  He has become obsessed with the notion of which his parents are.  He has learned that his father is an evil sorcerer-king (still isn’t aware of what this truly means aka a dragon) whom lives on an island on southern Tyr Valley.  He believes his mother to be dead; killed when forces of good escaped with him as a baby.
He can be terribly naïve and gullible but has a dark side to him.  He has impressive fits of anger that may originate from his dragon heritage.

COSA
This mysterious red head has a thing for illusions and solving puzzles.  Perhaps this is why she has such an obsessive connection with the Journal of Veena.  She has several pages hidden on her and within her goods and belongings. She came to love the young man known as Mania when healing him from a rather poor display against minor demons.  She has many secrets and seems to always know more than she lets on.  Now that Mania has become convinced that the prophecy does involve him, expect her to caste him on a new road to discover more pages of the journal.

KEELA
She is a deadly, ambitious and cunning templar in Nibenay.  Before meeting Mania, she was the top aid of the hi-templar.  In bids for power, she was placed into harms way during the Blue Bones Gith incident.  She survived and immediately began several plots.  The first was to take out the High Templar whom had hoped she would die in the desert.  The second was to place Jocasta Blewes in her place.  She proceeded to seduce Mania and flaunt this fact before her.  It worked and then some.  She found herself coming to have true feeling for him.  He saw through it in time and left her which has further disgraced her and now her love has become hatred.  This hatred is now out of control.
The High-Templar used this hatred and set several layers of intrigue for her to become entwined within.  If ever discovered, Keela can be sentenced as a traitor to the city-state since she is unwittedly in dept to the Sorcerer-Queen Obe of the enemy city-state of Gulg.  She has been misled to believe she has hired a powerful psionic bounty hunter to locate and return Mania to her.  Dead if necessary.  Unknown to her, the High Templar is the real benefactor and the psion reports everything to her and acts on her call.

HOUSE of BLEWES
Greene has begun his first expedition to the Hinterlands where he thinks his dreams of a watery utopia are hidden.  Dutch, his lead caravan leader has left for Walis already.  What he will find is uncertain.  Jocasta Blewes still feels for Mania and is hurt that he has become attached to Cosa.  She has recently learned that he is alive and on the run.  She wants to find him but finds her responsibilities to the tradehouse will not allow for it.  Dirty Dogg, the charismatic rogue, is also looking into Mania’s location, as he feels somehow responsible for his expulsion from Nibenay.

SAR-SAVOS
This Pyreen has left his native lands to watch Mania.  Having little contact with the outside world, he finds Mania an overwhelming curiosity and shadows him everywhere.  He often appears as a black bird.  He knows that if Mania turns to his dark side, he will need to kill him.  He has accepted this.

BANE
It appears he is Mania’s natural father.  He is the Sorcerer-King of Tesh, which he rules from below ground in secret hoping to escape the notice of his fellow Sorcerer-Kings.  What he will do if or when he learns of his son’s existence is unclear.

THE PRISONER
Who she is still uncertain but she have influence over Bane and knows of Mania and his importance.  She is locked deep in a dungeon below Tesh guarded by powerful wards made by magic and psionics.  Somehow she is a key figure.

SUPPORTING CAST
Daina is a powerful and mysterious warrior with mastery over both magic and psionics.  The pyreen fear her overly aggressive tactics may led the valley into a new war; a war none could ever survive.

Belinda is a bi-polar psychic warrior and a member of the Sentinels of Bodach.  Her recent experience escaping certain death in Bodach has made her very close to Cosa and Mania.

Tangiers is a psionic bounty hunter hired by the templars of Nibenay to return Mania to the city-state to answer charges of treason and use of magic.  She is very strict and follows the code on the contract very carefully.  Mania has made her see a new outlook in life.  What she will do is unclear to us, the readers, and to herself.  

Glaze is a bard whom wants to write songs about the hero of Tyr valley.  She was recently lost to the group and believed dead when kidnapped by Hej-kin.  These base creatures want her musical talents for the king’s wedding.  Wandering through their tunnels, she has discovered an area quite alien to her and the Hej-kin.  They have made it clear not to go there but she still sneaks in as she can to explore.

Dessantee is a cleric of Silt looking for ultimate power.  He used Mania and Cosa to close in on this power.  When last seen, he was joining a Wraith to help each other.  If he and the wraith will ever enter Mania or Cosa’s life again is unclear.

A Succubus from the Nibenay portal has learned of Mania’s existence and seeks to use this knowledge for power by locating Bane whom believes his son to be dead. What this can lead knows no limitations.

Welcome to UNDER A DARKSUN: PART II,  I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I do writing it.


----------



## megamania (Jun 20, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 127
“The Silt Mistress”

It has been two days now.  Two long and boring days.  

South of Samarah Mania and his two friends and co-adventurers, Cosa and Belinda happened onto a lone dock for a silt skimmer.  They camped there to rest and discuss the next steps of travel required to reach Balic.  Shortly after dark fell, they heard a bell and later a whistle of sorts.   Checking it out, a small silt skimmer had docked at the old rock and mortar point.  An old but friendly enough ½ elf greeted them and said his name was Aldi.  He was first-mate on the Silt Runner.  For a small fee, he and the crew would take them within 5 miles of Balic.

Distrusting and uncertain, Mania was hesitant.  The two girls (with bad sores from salt in their shoes) agreed readily.  The one request was not to disturb the crew during daylight hours when the ship was the most exposed to Giant attacks.  That was two days ago.

Mania, with a ½ grown in and scraggly beard leaned on the rails watching the stars in complete boredom.  He was never one to just sit and be idle.  He was also bothered by why they were headed towards Balic and later down the Estuary of the Forked Tongue.  They were helping Belinda return to Logan’s village to return some of his equipment and belongings to his family.  Since Balic was on the way, they were asked to stop at Balic to give a scroll to friend of Jenner there.  Jenner was too closely tied to Korgunard to enter the city gates without alerting the Sorcerer-king.  Something inside him said there was another reason. 

It was not that he distrusted Korgunard and Jenner.  Quite the opposite in truth. No, he just felt they knew something and was not telling him.  They were testing him again.  Mania could not help by to tense up at the thought of being a sorcerer-king’s son.  It was not his fault and what did it really say about him anyway?  Nothing.

Then something got his attention.  Movement to the west away from shore.  Hearing stories about creatures called Silt Horrors that could sink a runner quickly was unsettling.  He scanned the grayish white silt that revealed no features in the moonlight.  In fact, it looked like flat stone from where he stood.  Nothing.

“A bit for your thoughts.”

Mania looks over his shoulder with a big smirk.  “restless too?”  Cosa leaned on the rail beside him.  She was his lover and guide to perhaps learning more about his background.  Her curly red hair was in need of trimming and covered much of her freckled face.

“Yeah.  I needed some air.  It is so strange with the strict rules of being below deck during the daytime.  I understand the threat of giants but don’t they …oh by Nibenay’s shadow….

Mania turned to where she was looking.  The large head of a giant was in the silt.  It snorted as the fine layers of dry dust entered its nose.  Being spotted it decided to stand up.  The head and shoulders rose out of the silt.  A sail mast held in a strong long arm rose next near him.  The crew began to rush about.  Aldi hurried to mania and Cosa and tried to direct them to the stairs leading below.  Mania instead pulled out his magical weapons.  Cosa quickly thought about magics stored in her memory waiting to burst free.  She called for Belinda whose unique psionic abilities may be helpful against this dangerous giant in the silt.

The creature stopped then …quite suddenly.  A look of fear grew on its face and it began to back pedal and nearly dropped the clubbing device.  In fear he finally did trip over- raising a hellish silt cloud that burned Mania and Cosa’s eyes as it blew over them and the ship.  Once the dust blew by the giant was no longer seen.  The crew was already returning to work.  All Mania and Cosa could do was stare and wonder.

On the third night, they reached the outer limits of Balic and the Sentinels of Bodach left the ship.  It was a strange feeling leaving the ship.  The air felt hotter and more arid than before.  But yet-  it felt correct.  None could explain it.

They walked a ways then turned to wave Aldi and the ship a good luck and good bye wave but the ship was gone.  As if it never existed.  Mania closed his eyes, turned and started at a quick pace towards Balic.  He didn’t want to know.


----------



## megamania (Jun 21, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 128
“Sirus of Balic”

The tall and athletic man stood on his private balcony overlooking the Balic Bay.  The heat of the day did not bother him at the least.  His dark almost black hair lifted in the heat born air as he searched for his ship –The Hunting Spider.  His eyes were dark and suggested great wisdom and determination.  It also hinted at a great fiery passion for power.  His name was commonly known as Sirus of Balic.

Sirus was no slave.  In fact he owned dozens; male, female, human, elven dwarven and anything in-between.  Sirus was no noble.  He lacked the will to be completely obedient to the city’s ruler and his laws.  Sirus was no templar or Patrician.  He wanted to be able to see, hear and speak his mind.  Sirus was a self made man.  He owned several companies including Hunter.  Hunter was a silt skimmer building company.  He built silt skimmers for the governing city and for the rich trade companies.  He also used these ships for his own uses and exploits.  Any craft he built was considered to be the best.  He built ships powered by sail, psionics and even a few specialized ones that worked by undead slaves.  Sirus was a freeman.  Sirus was a rich freeman.

Though he was not as rich as the top trade houses in Balic, he was rich enough to influence the entire city to better suit his needs and wants.  He had many needs and even more wants.  

His public perception was of a decadent freeman and artisan.  Arrogant, cruel and even uncaring.  Those close to him knew he was very passionate and caring –about anything that interested him that is.  A rare few even knew what his true passion was.  Fire.  Sirus of Balic was an ambitious fire cleric as well.

Fire danced and flowed to him.  It was magical in and of itself.  Earth just sat there.  Water burned away.  Air was invisible and boring.  Fire …now that was special.  It gave warmth at night.  It cooked foods.  It fused metals and ichors together.  But if angered –it could burn …it could burn and destroy in a joy filled rant of anger.

“My lord –young adventurer Jonz has returned and wishes to report to you.” Said Sirus’ servant.  A runt of a dwarf with almost red skin named Bren bowed deeply.

“I have been expecting him.  Have him enter.” Answers Sirus of Balic.  He doesn’t turn to face the exiting dwarf nor turn as the ½ elf enters the room.  His leather armor is dusty and poxed from combat.  Deep scratches nearly cut through the armor in several places.

“My Lord –I have returned and with good news.” Says Jonz with his head bowed but the excitement still evident in his voice and tone,

“Well?” says Sirus impatiently.

“I have proof that the staff exists and is near here –near Balic’s islands.  It is nearly within your grasp.”

Sirus of Balic turns slowly.  A light of evil and power in his eyes.  “Where EXACTLY?”

Jonz swallows hard.  It was never easy to speak to his father.  Never.


----------



## megamania (Jun 27, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 129
“Welcoming To Balic”

The three sentinels lay on a sand and pebble dune under a cloth.  They were spying on a caravan encampment.  The worst kind to Mania.  It was a slavery caravan.  Several guards sat around within a circle with little care or fear of ambush.  They could almost see the city walls from where they were.  No one would interfere except maybe some Veiled Alliance members but why would they be outside of the city.

The guards were playing a game of dice for ceramics.  They drank salty mineral water while the slaves enjoyed the mere rest from the day’s heat; the heat that would quickly and mercilessly rise again to reach over 140 F.  The three adventurers’ knew that soon they would pick up and enter the city.  They were only waiting for the gates to open.  The time to act was now.

The three of them separated and circled around the caravan.  Belinda was to free the slaves while Mania and Cosa kept the guards busy.  A nice and simple plan which could not fail.  Or could it?

The first guard quickly falls to a magic missile while Mania charges from behind the action.  He strikes with several rapid strikes and topples another guard.  The remaining four guards cry out and go to pull out their weapons even as Mania prepares to strike another down and Cosa begins to dance her fingers and will her stored magic to strike at another guard.  Suddenly Cosa freezes up in mid casting and Mania stops in concern and suddenly has three angry guards attack him and pummel him.  Belinda meanwhile finds the lock is a bit more of a challenge for her that previously believed.  She tries to strike it but discovers it is psionically shielded against physical blows.  Her hand has gone numb as the entire force of her weapons strike is redirected to her hand.  With a great yelp of pain she backs off from the trailer.  What she sees amazes her.  Three guards hold up the bloodied Mania.  His head is violently bouncing from side to side as an invisible hand or force seems to be striking him.  Ducking below the bottom of the caravan cart she sees Cosa standing like a statue.  Frozen by clerical magic, perhaps a Hold spell.

Belinda has a terrible choice to suddenly make-  Fight and likely be defeated also or run away to be free.

When the guards come to the slave caravan they find no one there.  They unlock the door and place a bloodied Mania inside and Cosa’s body is tied and gagged and place in a separate caravan cart.

A previously unseen man steps out of the caravan cart.  His hair has been died red and wears a white toga with a token necklace.  A fire within a circle is on its face.  He smiles then turns the token over to show a 3-column temple within a circle.  Looking towards Balic’s gates, he says, “Close up the camp.  It is time to enter Balic.”


----------



## megamania (Jun 27, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 130
“Belinda in Balic”

Unknown to the caravan or its slavers, Belinda took a ride on the under carriage of the slave wagon.  More people were added just as they started up.  She believed it to be the two guards downed in combat.  Their reward for failing is slavery.

As she came into the last section of roadway, she carefully slipped off and hides in the shrubs and tents near the road.  “Borrowing clothes she found hanging, she pulled back her ecto skin and put on the stolen clothes.  She left a few Ceramics behind for the trouble before taking a deep breath to steady her nerves then walked onto the road.  She was only about three carts away from the slavers.  The cart that held Cosa was currently at the gates.  The man with the red died hair was both irate and trying to remain calm.  He was being bullied for more money this time than usual by the gate templars.  The templars wore togas much like him but also had decorative shawls over their shoulders that marked rank and department within the templerate. 

The fee agreed on as the price continued to rise, the two caravan wagons went in.  The next caravan she pretended to belong to.  She avoided any direct eye contact with the templar, which placed her on the side of the two ½ giant guards.  Normally slow in wits, one ½ giant took note of her bag and looked at her sternly.  She allowed her  ill fitted vest and shirt to open and flashed the ½ giant a breast by “accident”.  Embarrassed, the ½ Giant quickly looks away.  The other ½ Giant notes this curious action and looks first at his fellow guard then where he was looking.  No one is there.

Inside the city walls now with the caravan, Belinda quietly slips away from the caravan to find the slavers.  She spots the slaves, who are now in a highly guarded area with human, mul and ½ Giant guards.  Several templars and wary guards are there also.  She has little choice but to ignore them for now and concentrate on Cosa.  Her wagon is missing.

Looking back at Mania’s wagon, she sees him being pulled off the wagon by two muls.  When he kicks in rebellion, one mul drives a knee into his stomach then headbutts his turned down head.  Now stunned or unconscience they drag him by his arms into a building.  She tried to note where he is within the building but quickly loses track of him and his tormentors.

Cosa is missing, somewhere within the city and Mania is in a heavily guarded slave building.  Great.  At least this city is very clean and pleasant to look at.  Belinda disappears into the crowd again.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Wandering around the city she finds several plays have begun.  These plays are much more finished and eloquent than the ones she has seen in Salt View.  There even poets reciting poems and narratives.  One catches her attention.  She hears the words of Defiler and Preserver.  In most cities, the very utterance of these two words in the same sentence brought on the malice of the city templars.   Sitting down near what was once a water filled fountain she listens to the rest of the poem being recited by two ½ elves.  The poem speaks of the rise of magic, good and bad, during the wars to end all wars.  She is speechless to think about this.  The forbidden knowledge of world history being spoken of in a poem in the late morning in public …within a city-state ruled by a Sorcerer-King!

Her astonishment ends as a templar and two humans wearing padded armor and a strange shaped helmet that remains her of coarse giant hair walk nearby.  The volume decreases by the poets continue with their works.  The Templars glare but do little otherwise.  All eyes follow their backs as they leave.  The volume increases and even seems louder than before.   Truly, Balic is an amazing place to live.

However, her thoughts return to the missing Cosa and the enslaved Mania and her hatred for cities, the templars and their rulers return.  She gets up and storms off to see if she can find help at a local tavern where talk is cheap and information is abundant.


----------



## megamania (Jun 28, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 131
“The Trouble With Redheads”

Cosa cursed herself for not suspecting there may be a psion or a cleric within the guards.  There often is just for the very reason she was there.  Escaped slaves or meddlers trying to aid slaves to escape.  She had felt her will to move disappear first then as she tried, she felt held in place.  The worse of it was to watch what happened to Mania next.  He was over whelmed and beaten into submission and all she could do is watch …and cry.

This man understood her talents with magic well enough also.  She was gagged so not to be able to speak the words and tied and bound.  This included a pair of mage gloves.  These ceramic/leather gloves were especially made to limit the movement of the fingers.  She had no doubt this person had provisions to prevent psionics also.  He was a thinking man.  She could see it in his eyes.  His poorly died hair was strange looking on him but seemed to fit him well enough.  The pendant he wore suggested a fire cleric which was dangerous at best.  Fire clerics were known to burn down buildings or dry brush on a simple whim.

She had no idea where she was.  She heard voices.  She believed it to be guards- perhaps the Templar guards of Balic.  The sound of the wheels of the cart suggested she was on loosely fitted stone instead of sand and earth.  Voices.  So many voices.  She could not understand any of it.  Everything was muffled from being hidden in a box within a cart.  She heard what sounded like a debate.  She heard music and she heard voices of people bartering.  She heard the sound of a Thri-kreen speaking.  Then nothing.  

The red dyed man said something but she did not catch all of it.  Something about “home” and “virus of Balic”.  The cart slowed down then she felt it drop down onto a ramp.  The air slowly became cooler.  The sounds of animals were present.  The light of the crimson sun was weakened then went away.

She was underground.

The cart stopped and shook as the riders got out.  “Welcome home.  Welcome to your new home lil’ redhead.  I’m sure Sirus will be eager to meet you.”  The chuckle the red dyed man made reminded her of breaking stones from extreme heat.

“Ashe   Sot…bring the prize to the inspection room.  Be careful.  She is a mage and a sneaky one at that.  Do not harm her.  As you can see-  Sirus will take special interest in her.”

She hears him walk away then smells something …dead.  Dead and burnt.  Suddenly her box is yanked up and thumps on the floor jolting her.  Three blackened and burnt fingers pry open the lid.  The smell of the bodies before her disgusts her.  They are covered in scraps of cloth with a full head mask complete with dyed red hair.  The worst of it, the bodies smell burnt and even dead.  Once the one grabs her arms there is no doubt that these creatures are undead and died by means of burning.  A sick fear gripped her as she came to understand she was in the possession of a fire cleric whom could burn a person to death then reanimate them as servants.  This same person seemed to have a reason to want her for a special reason.  By the four winds of Dragon’s Peak- the red hair.  She was a natural red head.  Everyone there was dyed red.  Could she be taken just because she has red hair?!?

The corpses lead through a few corridors in the dimly lit tunnels until they reach a room that is pristine.  There is post with chains and cuffs but otherwise, there are red soft carpets, a reddish orange covered couch and a mirror with obsidian carved flames.  Several burning pans with coal and oils give off a strange scent of minerals and perfumes.  She is shackled to the post.  The two are careful not to remove her mage gloves and not to step off of a cloth that led into the room.  More articles of clothing are removed leaving her with only her bottoms on.  Strangely enough, she is not cold.  The two burnt zombies retreat and roll the cloth back to the doorway.  She guesses this was done to avoid ashes or burnt flesh from getting into the expensive carpet.

She is here for maybe twenty minutes before anyone comes.  A woman, with natural red hair, wearing an orange and yellow robe enters the room.  She eyes Cosa carefully then gives a sharp frown.  With heated water, she washes Cosa and applies scented spices and perfumes before leaving.  Cosa feels extremely vulnible now and violated.  She wishes Mania was here.

Another twenty minutes later a new person arrives.  A tall fit man.  His hair was black as a richly fueled fire would burn afgari wood.  His quiet and stillness spoke of his nearly uncontrolled energies within him.  He smiled faintly as her looked at her.  Without saying a word, he circled her.  He inspected her while maintaining a careful distance from her.  He had been warned that she was a wanted preserver and thief from Nibenay whom could kill a man easily if let his guard down.  Sirus of Balic was not one to let his guard down.

Smiling greatly now he snaps his fingers twice.  The woman with the red hair enters the room.  Cosa now sees the family resemblance between the two.

“She will do.  Prepare her with the others.” And thus Cosa has met Sirus of Balic.


----------



## Greg Dickens (Jul 1, 2004)

Just found this and am waiting for the next update.

Also your style is very good keep it up.


----------



## megamania (Jul 3, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 132
“What is it with Mania and Gladiator Slaves?”

The air was cooler but stagnant.  The crimson sun was setting into the Silt Sea and thus casting long shadows, even in his cell with two small 8inch square windows.  The ceiling was stone, wood and mud.  The ceiling and sections of the far wall was all he could see.  It hurt too much to lift his head.  There was a large bump with crusted blood on the back of his that made moving painful and disorienting.  Rather than possibly hurt himself further, Mania decided he was content just to stay where he was and how he was.  Then he sensed movement to his left.  Without turning he tried to see that way.  He saw something moving but was uncertain what.  The human female had taken a terrible blow to the face that tore off much of her nose.  The same blow removed about 3 ½ teeth.  She was in obvious pain but said nothing and made no noise.

“That’s Jaedon.  Trike did that to her.  She likes to headbutt slaves in the face.  Based on the blood, I figure she did you from behind.  Gotta hurt.  My name is Guesstook.  Like you and her, I am a slave of the city of Balic.”

Mania slowly and painfully turns his head.  Hair sticks and pulls from the blood on the stone floor causing him to grimace in discomfort.  Now looking directly at Jaedon, he notes she was once a beautiful woman in her early twenties.  Guesstook is also human. Based on his appearance, he is a mage or a book keeper.  Mania is not impressed.  Right now he would loss an arm wrestling match with Guesstook. That is how tired he feels.

With his head turned he saw there were several other captives within this room.  These were either unconscience or worse.  At least one had severe head trauma, possibly from the female mul outside named Trike.  The door looked simple enough.  Wood with bone reinforcements.  He was confident he could break out if he wanted to – under normal conditions at least.  Feeling as weak and ill as he did, he was uncertain if he could crawl out if the door was unlocked and opened.  And what of Trike and her fellow guardsmen?  No, he was stuck here for the moment.

Later that day, now nearly dark, Mania was awoken from a deep daze near-sleep condition by the sounds of a fight.  It seemed to only last a few minutes then it was over.  He returned to his sleepy world of discomfort and not so distant pain.

The next morning Mania awoke as Trike and several other guardsmen came in quickly and loudly.  Trike kicked a corpse for leaning on the door.  She seemed not to understand that the man was dead.  Maybe she didn’t understand.

Mania looked a bit closer at her this time.  He mistook her as a male mul before.  The dwarf-human crossbreeds were well known for their muscular forms.  This reduced body fat and with no hair often caused gender confusion with muls.  He strongly wanted to say something smart to her but doubted he could survive the encounter so he just lay there.  She looked and grunted at Jaedon and Mania.  She then looked at Guesstook and laughed.  It was not a pleasant sound.  She made a “whisk” sound that resembled a whistle and motioned to Mania and the woman.  Four other guards came in and collected them.

The light was dim in the hallway, or Mania’s vision was graying, either way, he was lost.  He thought they went down a ramp and around a few corners.  He was placed on a cold stone table.  A giant-hair rope was wrapped around his wrists and his neck.  Jaedon was like wise treated.  Several men and women dressed in light colored robes walked in.  They poked and prodded them.  They checked the injuries and spoke harshly of Trike.  The one held a token before her with some sort of official looking emblem on them.  A columned temple or the such was displayed there.  

“By the harsh, impartial and always correct judgement of our king, god and ruler of the Silt Sea, I ask for the power of healing this man’s injuries.  His skull is fractured and his ribs bruised.  I ask for fairness and to see him mended mind, body and need be soul.”

She continues onward with this speech but Mania isn’t listening.  He is in too much pain to listen.  He feels the ribs swell then bloat.  Finally, they reduce to their normal size with little discoloration.  His head is much worse.  His cracked skull grows suddenly hot and burns his brain.  An audible pop and crack can be heard as the bones of his head fuse together.  He is dizzy from pain when his skin re-adheres to his newly repaired skull.  Only the hardened blood and matted hair show any signs of his serious injury.  Instinctually he pulls at his wrists to free his throat of the binds but finds the guardsmen were prepared for this.  With little to no leverage all he can do is gag and sputter as the templar leans over him.  In a whisper she hisses at him.  “The Power of Andropinis can heal.  I have the power to destroy.  Keep that in mind slave.”

It is only now that she drags a bone slicing ring along his stomach cutting him that he realizes he is wearing a mere rag for clothes.  A red line with drops of crimson here and there prove she is prepared to follow through with her threat.

“Bind him and ready him for the auction.  He looks able for any use a man, woman or patrician may have for him.” she replies with a leering and cruel smile.  She moves over to Jaedon as three guardsmen bring Mania out of the room.  Three strong, experienced and mean hearted men lead him to a new cell.

He is tied to a pole before being left alone.  Once alone all he can think is how often he has been in this very position.  How he hates slavery!


----------



## megamania (Jul 26, 2004)

Looking to update soon.  On top of the THREE Story Hours I do here, I have two jobs, family and other sorted things to do.  I have not forgotten folks here-  I just have bitten off more than I can chew as of late.


----------



## megamania (Jul 27, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 133
“The Evil of Artesies”

The bright sun burned his eyes.  He was dragged out of his cell by several guards and then tied to a platform with stone pillars designed for securing tied people to it.  Mania knew where he was.  He was on the slavery auction block.  

Within ten minutes there was a sizable audience.  Several women, rich merchant daughters possibly, eyed Mania and his body.  They teased him just for a reaction.  The bidding began.  Mania was to be the last one.  He was the prize selection of the day.  Lucky him.

A dark skinned man dressed in white robes with a dark blue cloth on his shoulder seemed to be buying many of the warrior –types.  He kept looking at Mania.  He was measuring Mania.  He was calculating his worth vs use.

The bidding began for him.  The two merchant daughters opened the bid with excited giggles.  A stone mason, looking for a strong back also started to bid but was out bid easily by the two young women.  Just when everyone thought it was over, the dark-skinned man made a bid.  The girls raised their bid.  And this continued for a few rounds.  Finally the man made a sharp movement with his hand.  Two guards, hidden in the crowd, carefully walked over to the two girls as the bidding continued.  The one man whispered in the girls ears.  They looked angered then while turning, saw the dark skinned man’s face.   The two girls whom were pale and looking to leave now laid no more bids.

Mania found himself, along with Jaedon and three others brought to a smelly courtyard.  Within the courtyard were five holes in the ground.  The center hole was large and had seating going down it.  At the bottom was an arena about thirty feet across.  The four other holes were used for holding pens.  Mania was brought to the center area.  The others were brought to a hole for “storage”.  In the center arena were four other men.  Each held a club.

The dark skinned man sat in the shade with no hint of emotion.  He had a pitcher of wine he had poured for him by a beautiful woman wearing only enough clothes to hide details of her anatomy.  Mania was disgusted and hated this man immediately.

One of the guards that had scared off the two young girls entered the arena.  He walked directly to Mania and glared into his eyes.  “You will fight to the death or die slave.”

“no” whispers Mania staring at the man, not the guard.

Suddenly Mania’s mind is filled with thoughts of terror and horror.  Again he hears the guard’s statement.  “Fight or die”

The man steps away leaving Mania surrounded by four armed men.  Each knows the rules.  There are none.  Either this stranger dies or they each do.

The guard stands next to the dark skinned man.  The man nods and the four men rush Mania at once.

Mania leaps and tumbles backward nearly causing the four would-be killers to strike each other.

The eyebrows rise sharply in surprise and amusement by the dark skinned man.  Never taking his eyes off of Mania and the fighters, he sips his wine and watches.

One man rushes Mania on his own.  Mania steps into his swing and punches the man solidly in the face.  The squishy crack of a shattered nose is heard by all.  The man stumbles and falls to a knee.  Blood freely pours from his shattered nose.

“I don’t want to fight you” mania yells as he moves to the side to avoid being cornered.  A man swings and misses.  His club strikes the ground near Mania’s feet.  Mania steps under the club then stomps onto the handle of the club.  Like a powerful lever, the head of the club shoots up and strikes the attackers head.  The man drops the club and staggers about on his hands and knees, completely dazed and helpless.  Mania ignores him and moves further to his left trying to outdistance the other two.

Watching the two’s movements and attack methods, Mania waits until they charge then he leaps out and strikes each man with outreached arms.  The strike only knocks the men down –hard.  They are searching for their weapons even as Mania kicks them away.

“I don’t want to fight you.  Stop.  Together we can stop this.  We can overwhelm the ….aaaaaarrrrgh!”

The man flicks two fingers while watching and the guard once more reaches into Mania’s mind.  He is not gentle about it.  The two men take advantage of the distraction and tackle him.  Mania is forced onto the ground.  Even as the other two stagger over to help kill him, Mania rolls over and throws a man …into the stone wall.  He doesn’t get up.  The other man resorts to biting Mania.  

Mania thumbs the man’s eyes to get free.  Blinking and cursing wildly, the fighter backs off.  The two previous combatants are back …and armed.

Mania avoids the first swing but not the second one.  The air escapes his lungs and refuses to return.  Mania staggers and stumbles trying to keep out of range of the armed men, now totaling three.

Mania spits in the general direction of the two men outside of the ring.  He lets his mind wander at the thought of beating the guard senseless then giving him to the men in the arena.  The guard smiles.  He obviously is still reading Mania’s mind.

The three men surround Mania and cut off his escape routes.  He is forced to fight.  He takes another strike to the shoulder causing his arm to go numb but only after doing a finger strike to the man’s throat.  The man goes down clutching his crushed throat.  Two men he was forced to kill.

He is struck again making him go down to a knee.  From here he flattens a man with a powerful uppercut that shatters his jaw and teeth.  Alive, but bloody, the man slumps into a heap before the dark skinned man.
The last man knows better than to back off.  He pushes on the ill-positioned Mania.  Mania blocks the clubs arch by striking the man’s arm.  A faint crack can be heard.  The man steps back.  His arm is either dislocated or broken.  He doesn’t care.  He merely switches the club to the other arm.  

He rushes Mania whom strikes him and snaps his neck.  Mania returns to a kneeling position to catch his breath.  After a few labored breaths, he stands up on shaky legs and defies the dark skinned man.  “I ..will ..NOT ..kill for …your humor.” 

The dark skinned man looks directly at the strange and able man before him and continues to smile.  He wriggles his two fingers again and then makes a downward motion with them.

The only living man left, the one with a shattered jaw, suddenly arches his back and claws at his chest then simply dies.

Mania screams as he relives the last moments of his encounters within Bodach.  Only, it is him that is killed ..not Logan.

The dark skinned man smiles a tight smile and watches and stares at the unconscience man before him.  “He will make an excellent candidate for the games.  He will represent me.  He will represent Artesies.


----------



## Greg Dickens (Aug 13, 2004)

Mega it has been awhile since we have heard from you so from your SH fans lets get to it and update.


----------



## megamania (Sep 5, 2004)

After reading Morrus' rant, I feel guilty for not updating.  Up dates to be coming.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 134   
“The Arena of Balic”

Mania looked across the octagonal tiled surface of the arena. If he was supposed to be impressed he was not.  He rubbed absent mindedly at the cuffs on his wrists as he watched two elves walk out onto the field.  It was obvious these elves were exceptionally graceful and skillful.

“Watch.  Watch and learn” he was told.

He watched and sighed deeply.  He was just beginning to think about Cosa when a horn sounded and the two elves began to run  …no… hop across the field.  It was strange.  Then he saw why these veterans of this arena moved this way.  Each tile was in truth the top of a large five-foot column that through either magic or psionics moved up and down.  There was no sense of reason to the pillars.  Some rose or fell slowly.  Others rapidly.  Some changed direction within a few feet and others rose as much as fifteen feet into the air.

“You have got to be kidding me!  You can’t fight on that!” says Mania in shocked awe.

“You can and you will.  It is the will our king.  It is the will of your owner.”

Owner.   

How Mania hated slavery …especially when he was a slave himself.  It was the first time and may not be the last time.  He was going to get his freedom back however.  That was certain.  Psionics or not- he was going to escape.

A horn blew again and the pillars slowly receded until they were at the original level.  The elves bowed and waved for Mania and the other neo-gladiators to join them.   Mania knew what would happen.  He and the others were to be beaten and broken by the elves.  It would teach them survival.  It would teach him how to survive on this unusual arena and how to survive fighting.
 “In the beginning, we will go easy on you.  We will have no weapons.  You will have the clubs.  You must collect the flag on the far wall and return to this point.”  The elf spits onto a tile.  It sizzles and dries up within three seconds.

Mania looks at the others.  Most of them would not live long in a standard arena.  The mul may in a fair fight but he lacked the grace and wit this arena would require.  He knew that for these others to survive, he had to retrieve the flag and quickly.

The two elves went to the center and stood several tiles apart.  Mania, the Mul and three other humans lined the wall near the slave entrance.  The horn blared and the columns began to rise and fall.  

The Movement was surprisingly smooth.  Mania rode the column for a few moments.  The mul snarled then screamed as he was catapulted by a quickly rising column and he bounced several times on the landing afterwards.  The others dropped to their knees and held on.  One wetted himself in fear.

The elves began to laugh.  They were slowly stepping towards them.  They were stepping from one block to another as it rose or fell before them.  Sometimes to Mania they were lost from sight then towered above everyone.

Mania began the same movement.  He found the movements rough on his knees and back when he stepped from a slow to a fast block.  He wanted so much to fight the elves at this point.  A rage was growing but he kept it in check.  This arena was the greatest adversary ..not the elves.

Mania had moved about 12 blocks into the field before one elf caught him completely off guard.  The elf kicked at his legs and successfully tripped him.  Mania fell hard but remained on the block.  The elf looked down and went to stomp on him.  Mania used a rapidly rising column to brace himself as he allowed it to yank him up and he then kicked off it smashing into the rock hard elf.  Rock hard yes.  Elf no.  He missed and was beaten rapidly to his knees.  Spitting blood, Mania grabbed his foot and held on.

“What are you?!? A dog in heat!  Get off of me dog!” snarls the elf in amusement.  He begins to kick at Mania with his free foot as he had hoped.  Once the elf was on one foot he tore at the ankle causing the elf to fall back into a falling away column space.  The sick thud was good to Mania’s ears.  The snarling string of elven curses soured his moment.  He made for the flag.

He heard several yells and screams before the elf caught up with him again.  The elf was still haunty and superior to him but kept wary and on the defensive.  The elf stared at Mania and suddenly the column was very wet then slippery.  Psionics!  The elf was using psionics to make the column slippery.

Mania lasted all of 18 seconds once he fell back and had the wind knocked from his lungs failing onto a rising column.

Mania awoke later in his cell.  His wounds and injuries were treated but not cured.  Pain tolerance would also be part of the tests he would endear.  Mania was quickly coming to hate arenas as much as slavery in general.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2004)

Fee Fi said:
			
		

> Mega it has been awhile since we have heard from you so from your SH fans lets get to it and update.



Sorry

Between the two jobs, family, issues with the wife, new game group (Eberron) and life in general I was distracted.


----------



## Greg Dickens (Oct 11, 2004)

No problem those are understandable issues.  I know from other threads that writers sometime need encouragement to go on.  Just making sure you understand that I think you have great style and depth to your writing and wanted you to keep entertaining all of us that take the time to read.


----------



## megamania (Oct 14, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 135
“After the Burning”

She ached from head to toe.  She could still smell the burnt embers in her hair.  But she was alive.  She survived the test.

She and two other young women with light colored hair were tied to a post a few nights before.  The two women screamed and cried endlessly. Cosa merely waited for the enemy to expose himself again and hopefully a weakness to exploit.  

They were underground in a warm room that smelled of sulfur and ash.  She was uncertain if she was still in Balic or a town nearby.  The burnt undead man (?) came in.  The two women cried again and wailed in terror.  Cosa was becoming angry with the women more than this “Sirus”.  They needed to grow up was all she could think of.  The creature had a jug of foul smelling oil and poured it on each of the three women.  He hesitated before each as if to study them.  Cosa tried to kick at him but found her legs were tied too well to kick with.  Then came the woman again she had seen before.  She had a bowl with orange colored power on it.  She would pick up a handful and blow it onto each woman in turn while chanting something.  Cosa knew it dealt with magic but could not determine what kind.

Then came seven robed persons.  They walked in silently and created a circle around the women.  From under their folds of their robes they held out flasks and poured them onto the floors.  Unnoticed until then, there were grooves cut into the floor that brought the fluid to the base of the three women.  Cosa could smell the magic and burning smell of it.  Fear was finally rising in her chest.  One woman passed out as the next and final person walked in – Sirus.  

He was chanting and almost dancing in small steps and short hopes and bounds.  Cosa had never seen anything like it before.  He chanted then began to pour oil onto himself.  Then tossed a bit of powder into the air that landed on him.  Then he poured fluid onto his feet.  With each step the chanting the others gave rose.  It began, as an unheard whisper was becoming very loud.

Cosa felt the heat rise within her now.  Something was happening.  Something powerful and frightening.  Then a torch was thrown onto the fluid and flames chased down the three women and Sirus.  His laughter was drowned out by the screams from Cosa and the lone awake woman.  Maniacal looks were on the cultist faces.  Flames began to consume the two women.

Sirus merely smiled.  Smiled and watched as Cosa seemed to not be harmed.  She was in fact beginning to calm down.

Her mind raced and raced.  She had heard of these kinds of tests.  Elemental followers, the clerics, sometimes went through tests like these.  To survive met one was destined to become a cleric of the element being used.

Her last thought was-  “I am a preserver..a mage.  Not a cleric.”

Now, two days have since passed and she wonders.  Was she to become a cleric of fire?  Why?  She had no special feelings or belief for the element.  Why would she be chosen?

The events of the last few days were traumatic.  


“Where are you Mania?  Belinda?” she sobs as she falls asleep again.


----------



## megamania (Oct 16, 2004)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 136
“Belinda’s Activities in the Past Few Days”

Her first thought was to force her way into the holding area where Mania was.  However, there were many guards and one a talented Mindbender.  Deciding this course of action would get her captured, Belinda withdrew into the shadows.

She slept in the silt-encrusted allies away from the main city where patrols were regularly done.  The last thing she needed was for the Templars and their guards to hound her.

She did some investigation the next day and learned that the right hand man of a rich merchant may have taken Cosa.  The merchant’s name was Sirus.  She got the sense he was a dangerous and powerful man.  It seemed they attracted these types.  How she sometimes hated the city and its people.

Strangely enough, it turned out this Sirus had connections with Mania’s gladiatorial group also.  It was so convenient that she wondered if a Sorcerer King was not involved.  One enemy to battle at two separate fronts. 

She needed help.


She visited the Crusted Shell on the third day.  This place was nothing impressive but it had a powerful secret.  The Veiled Alliance had contacts here.  Contacts she knew of.

She went in and saw no one she knew.  Cassius was not here.  He had once come to the Sentinels looking for help to stop the local giants from attacking the farms.  There was no Klijarrii.  She, if one could call her that, was a survivor of the Pristine Tower Curse.  Once a ½ elf, she was now eight feet tall and had thick chitin armor and an acidic spittle.  She had hoped for a cure.  There is none for the curse of Pristine Tower.
There wasn’t even Bogar.  Bogar was a dwarven barbarian whom wanted help saving his tribe from slavers.  The Sentinels did save his family and many tribe members.  He came here sometimes as a guide.

After a few hours her mind felt a gentle knock.  Due to its gentleness she listened.  “We can not talk here.  Night fall, the Silt Siren.”

She had no idea who contacted her and where the or what the Silt Siren was.  It took her another three hours to learn it was a silt skimmer belonging to a certain Froam Hiltgrip.  He was a dwarven captain of a silt skimmer that took the rich and powerful to the islands nearby.  The islands were a safe place to go and mages paid a hefty fee guarded it from giants.

As it turned out, a few of these mages were of the Veiled Alliance.  There was hope once more.


Using her psionic abilities of stealth, she made her way to the skimmer.  Froam was waiting for her patiently on the bow.  She got closer then realized what was happening.  She caught the glimpse of a few city guards.  It was a trap to ensnare persons seeking out the Alliance!

She turned and ran but found a ½ giant in the walkway already.  Missing teeth replaced with mica winked at her in the light of the two moons.

“Young lady-  you have made a great mistake looking for Sirus and the Veiled Alliance.  A potentially fatal mistake.”

Turning to face the new foe, Belinda saw a man dressed in a light colored robe that blended in with the silt.  She prepared for the worse.


----------



## megamania (Nov 11, 2004)

Any thoughts about getting past writer's block?


----------



## Greg Dickens (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok this is kinda long but I thought it might help and no I didn't come up with these just found it on the net.  

Writer's Block? 
The question of writer's block comes up every time I teach a creative writing class, so I'm going to answer it for once and for all.

If you ever get writer's block, do what I do. Have sex. 

Or go watch a movie. Or read a book. Or talk with a friend. Do something. Eat a pizza. Do anything. Just don't worry about writer's block. It goes away eventually, especially since it does not exist in the first place. 

Here's the deal. If I commissioned you to write a play about a group of friends united by their love of fried conch, you'd go out and do it because, one, it's a job, and, two, you can write. Piece of cake. Your biggest problem would be doing the research on conch, but the actual writing would be a cinch. 

On the other hand, if I commissioned you to go sit down and write a great play and I gave you no further directions, you'd sit on your butt and ponder suicide. 

That sitting on your butt and pondering self immolation is what the layman calls writer's block. What do I write? What the heck do I write? My god, I have nothing to write about. My god, nothing is coming out of me. I'm blocked. 

No you're not blocked. 

Are you deaf? Can you not hear what your inner writer is really saying? I HAVE nothing to write about. Again, there is no such thing as writer's block, but there is such a thing as no assignment. 

Writing is a job. Sometimes you have a boss. Sometimes you're self-employed. Either way, you've got lots of work to do. The writer with the boss (journalist, script doctor, ad person, jinglist, jingoist) never has writer's block. Heck, the writer with the boss has too much writing to do. 

The self-employed writer, on the other hand, is her own boss, and now I think you see the problem. The self-employed writer has to do TWO jobs: write AND come up with the assignments. When she can't find an assignment, she says she has writer's block. The big lie. That's like a teacher saying he has teacher's block because it's summer and he can't find any kids to teach. 

Follow the pen, my brothers and sisters. Follow the pen. 

What the self-employed writer has to do, when he can't find an assignment is pick up the pen and write. Just write. It's your job, buddy. So write. Write anything. 

"I can't find anything to write about. There is absolutely nothing to write about. The only interesting thing is that story about the dog and the necktie I was putting off to work on over the summer. Actually, that story is pretty good. It kind of reminds me of the way I used to write when . . . ." 

And voila! Writer's block is gone, because it never existed. 

The other thing you have to remember is that as a self-employed writer, you are not restricted to writing plays--you can write anything. So start following the pen, and maybe it will become an essay, a poem, a page in the journal, some crappy ten pages of ramblings about a mutt and a necktie, a play, a great play, whatever. It doesn't matter because you are your own boss, and thus, the only standard you set for yourself is that you find TRUTH in everything you write. 

So . . . if you want to write more and feel less of that thing called writer's block that we both agree does not exist, then you must go out and get yourself a job as a writer (see list above in paragraph 7). 

Or give yourself more structure as a 
self-employed writer. "I am going to write two pages of dialogue in my new play every day for a month. Then I am going to write a page of synopsis of a future project every night." Then follow your rules. This rigor will work to trick the mind into thinking that you are answering to some boss who requires two pages of this or that each day or she will withhold your paycheck. There are other techniques like that, which you can find in every beginning creative writing textbook. 

But, come on, it's all smoke and mirrors, really. You don't need that stuff. Structure. Groannn. Yuck. That's why you're self-employed in the first place! You hate structure. You want the freedom of writing only when it is fresh and original and novel . . . I think the word I'm searching for here is "inspired." You want the freedom to write only when you're inspired. INSPIRATION is your boss. INSPIRATION tells you what assignments to work on. 

But sometimes when you sit around waiting for inspiration, you kinda feel like nothing will ever come. You kinda feel like you have writer's block. Here we go again. 

Your problem is you want to have your cake and eat it, too. You want brilliant inspiration to flow from your pen, but you're too lazy to treat writing like a job and do it every day so that you get better at it and better at it until every time you pick up your pen the muses obey YOUR commands. 

You want to spend months away from writing while you PLAY AT being a writer, in your smoking jacket, at those chic gatherings, where all the cool writers who, like you, have mastered the "writer's look" hang out--and then, finally, when all the parties have ended, you, with your writing muscles flabby from disuse, expect to just sit down and demand brilliance to flow. 

Then when, surprise, surprise, it does not come, you claim writer's block. 

That's not the way it's done, my brothers and sisters. If you want to be a writer, you'd better pick up that pen. 

Every day. 

And enjoy the pizza 

--Preston L. Allen,
Author of 
Bounce
Churchboys and Other Sinners
Hoochie Mama 
Come With Me Sheba


----------



## megamania (Nov 13, 2004)

wow

didn't see that coming.

I hope set aside some time soon (holiday break) to write Darksun and finish writing Strikeforce.  Its not as much writer's block as an inspiration thing.  I love Darksun but I have recently gotten into Eberron and my creative jiuces seem to be flowing into that lately.

Throw in the 65 hour work weeks, family and so on and so on.

Thankyou for the time you used to help me.  I do apprteciate it.  

Andrew aka megamania


----------



## Anony Mouse (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Megamania!
I just found this storyhour and ive been reading the back issues for 3 days straight! (almost) I LOVE Athas and it is very hard to find decent fan fiction that really captures the flavor i remember from the pentad and tribe of one. Also, with those books it was obvious that they were leading to some big world-changes with avangions and Sorak and the rest (My memory is kinda rusty...) Epic one might saybut of course TSR never suported us that long, it is good to see that you have noticed the intricate plot and have built a reasonable story about a regular hero, that may one day lead to epic proporsions! Hell your even  playtesting your story. I just get so sick of fan fiction where the story is told entirely from one characters point of view because the author cant stand beside themself to see the heros flaws. My hat goes of to you! Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou!!!!

Donny, aka Anony Mouse

"May the Spirit of the Land guide your steps."


----------



## megamania (Nov 16, 2004)

Thankyou.

Yes I do have plans that would reach epic levels.  I just need to find time, energy and tweek my brain to pick it up again.
I was trying to point out that the heroes are "everyday" people also complete with their downfalls and weaknesses.  I really stressed that with the Nibenay "nobles" and templars story arc.
I'm leading up to some big stuff with the elemental clerics.

Your remarks are getting me thinking about it again.   

If you like this one you may enjoy Strikeforce: Morituri.   It begins at 18th level and deals with MAJOR stuff.  I kinda wanted to answer which campaign worlds are official.  TSR/WoTC or the individual DM's.  Answer- both.  It also involves characters from multiple settings and game systems.  Superheroes, pre-Cleansing Wars Darksun, Kalamar and my name sake- Megamania.

If you liked this you may like that one also.

Thankyou again for the compliments.


----------



## Anony Mouse (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Megamania,
I see that youve had problems with writers block. For me I go through phases where I write and phases where i draw. i spend weeks doing one until i am sick of it and the quality of the art has become embarrassing. but i force myself to keep at it even if it means scribbling on paper pointlessly. by draining my brains ability to even do a decent drawing i find my writing skills at peak after taking a break from art of both kinds to read a good book (sometimes a book i love and somtimes something new, depending) then i switch over to a different medium. you have to remember that a part of writers block is that you are using a certain part of your brain ("Inspiration") to fuel your creative skills and it needs both time to relax, as well as a variety of outlets. it sounds like you accomplish this by writing different story hours.  just remember you must balance your creative outlet with your inspirational input. this may be accomplished simply by reading other SH's. personally i like to get lost in a big book. My favorite author is Michael Moorcock. His Eternal Champion series is very long and diverse, an endless source of inspiration for me. He has a new release called Gloriana which is very different from your average fantasy but i was thoroughly impressed at how enthralling it was! I also enjoy the comic Poison Elves, which is more of a comical fantasy outlet, just silly absurd stories  Anyhow back to my original point... hrmm what was it..oh yes your writers block: another thing is that it doesnt seem that your getting much feedback. Im surre that that is part of the problem too. Viewers seem to only thank you for updates and demand more updates.. personally, i only read a story if i can fall in love with the characters, and if i love them then im always want to discuss them and whats going on. So if nothing else, when were between updates the viewers should discuss what they think.

Just my opinions, hopefully i can kickstart this storyhour  No Pressure of course... Your just inpiring me to write an Athasian Story. See ya next time!


----------



## megamania (Nov 21, 2004)

Working on how to move this along and then where to go.

Thankyou for the thoughts and comments.


----------



## megamania (Dec 17, 2004)

Looking to update very soon.   no...really


----------



## megamania (Jan 5, 2005)

bump for visibility


----------



## ragestar (Jan 15, 2005)

*I read the entire first story...*

I read your entire first segment, and I will say I'd *love* to see this continued at some point.

I always loved DS, never got a chance to play it (besides the CRPGS by SSI in the early 90s), and you have a way of bringing the characters to life.


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2005)

I do plan on it.   I just have too many things going on at once.  I have the three Story Hours going (would love a fourth) plus life.

Last night, meaning to get a book of random maps I keep I grabbed my Darksun map collection instead.

accident or on purpose .....?   It's got me thinking either way...where to after Balic?


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2005)

Bumping since anything of mine that goes into archives can not be called up currently.  I hope to save Strikeforce: Morituri.


----------



## megamania (Mar 6, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 137
“THE PRE-GAME SHOW”

Much has happened since the last the heroes were spoken of.  

Mania has continued to train on how to battle other gladiators within the Balic Arena.  He has had little happiness during the time.  He has been beaten and broken only to be healed over and over.  His fellow gladiators both befriend and hate him.  He is a good man (for a gladiator that is) but too damned good.  He over shadows many of them.  He is just too strong, fast, durable and smart for them.  Many resent him for it.

Cosa has been taken hostage and tested for becoming a cleric of fire.  She passed even though she has no wish or care for cleric abilities- much less fire.  She senses there is several hidden agendas within the small group of worshippers she has been exposed to.   She suspects treachery and that she is being used by some of them.

Belinda has been on the run.  After her last inquiries into Cosa and Mania, she was forced out of the city of Balic.  She is returning but is unsure how to go about it.

It was easy enough to sneak back into the city of Balic for Belinda.  But to find Cosa and Mania (assuming they are still within the city) is much harder.  She decides to try out the taverns near the docks.  It is common that the lawless run the wharves and templars avoid it.  She goes down and notes there is little activity.  She looks up and the allies and into three separate taverns and find they are either closed or without customers.  It is the fourth tavern she learns what has happened.

She goes into the “Dry Oasis” and finds two people there.  A scaly humanoid with a dwarves hands and body type and a woman that has a badly scarred face.  Fire or acid is Belinda’s guess.  “Late for the damned games ain’t cha.” Says the ½ dwarf ½ lizard humanoid.  “The entire city is watching it.   Said to have several new unseen or heard of creatures within it.   Also, there are three new rookies with great promise.  A lot of money exchanging hands with those three.”

Belinda puts down a piece and she gets grayish water with floating silt in it.  The water is chalky and makes her cough as she tries to drink it.   She gets right to business- “Who are these new promising heroes of the arena?”


The world seems like it is moving in slow motion.  She can hear the laughter and talking of hundreds of people but it is all hazy and jumbled up.  Cosa has been heavily drugged.

This is the first time she has ever left the hidden underground place she has been at.  Now in great contrast, she is in an open area with many people.  She thinks it is an arena but can not tell for sure.  The drugs are just so great and over whelming for her.  She can not think of any spells and seems to be unable to feel her fingers to caste any sort of spell or cantrip.  She feels the air on most of her body.  This is when she notes that is nearly naked.  Only see through linen cover her breasts and a short flap covers the front of her body.  She knows this is wrong but goes with it.   The wind and sun feel good.

She then feels a tug on her neck and head.  She is on a leash!  That’s okay she thinks in her drugged state.

She vaguely makes out the faces and names of people before her.  An old woman dressed is fine clothes touches her in a way that makes her heart race.  But that’s okay.

She feels the leash tug at her to sit and like a good pet, she does. Before her is a large space that appears to a tiled stadium or arena.   That’s okay she sleepily thinks to herself.


“I expect the best from you today.  ALL OF YOU!” screams the elven trainer.  “Today you fight for glory.  Today you fight for your life.  Today you will live unlike any other.  The people in the stands cheer for you.  You whom live!”

Mania is hyped up.  He has been prepared for this special day for a few weeks now.  He is ready.  He will die today.  He is ready.  He will die in all his glory.


The trumpets blare and the people cheer.  The games are about to begin.  

Cosa’s senses someone before her.  A shadow falls over her.

“Beautiful whore you have there Sirus” says the older man.  “Red head.  You always did have a thing for redheads.”

“Back off Lord Feddermount.  Even drugged, she may bite.” Chuckles Sirus.

“Who do you look to win today’s Grand melee?”

“The ½ Giant is favored but I like the new one Artesies’ has.  He has the same spirit this one has- when not drugged of course.”

“Hmmm yes, I see.  I hear rumors of that one.  I hear he will not kill.  I hear he defies his masters.”

“Yes, the fire in him is strong and burns fast.”

“That fast will consume him and others closest to him.  Did you know he was captured just a month ago.  Rumor has it he traveled with the veiled ones.”

“You hear too much to keep it straight.” Answers Sirus knowing the old man is getting at something.  He himself found Cosa about then.  She seems of the type to belong to the Alliance.  Could the two know of each other?  If so, an accident may be due for the new young champion.

The older man leaves them.  Sirus watches him go.  He never did like him.  Maybe an accident could happen to him also.


----------



## megamania (Mar 6, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 138
“THE OPENING BATTLE”

Belinda watches from the tight crowd as the trumpet players march back to the safety of their door.  A man dressed in long flowing white robe hovers off a balcony that hangs about thirty feet over the playing field..  With a magically enhanced voice he begins the games.

“Welcome fellow Balicians and other viewers of the games.  Welcome to the Great Balic games.  Welcome to THE games of Tyr Valley.”

Belinda ignores the hype and walks along the rows of people.  She has little interest in the games.  Especially if this one is the best of them.  The games are always bloody and violent.  It is more about brute force than the brains and cunning needed to survive in the real world.  Here, in the real world, was the true greatest battle.

She suspects Mania is a combatant.  He fits the description of a new warrior almost perfectly.  Especially about the part of not being one to bend to the slaver’s rules and fist.  If Mania is anything, he is defiant.

The smell of unwashed bodies mixes with roasted ztal and silt nuts.  Once the speaker finishes the crowd erupts in unison shouting and standing up.  Belinda moves on to the merchant class.  She hopes to find Cosa though the odds are poor.

Six gith hop onto the field.  They look about in obvious fear and confusion.   Crude stone spears of theirs are tossed out to them.  They pick up the weapons and smell them as if to be sure they are real.  A roar emits from the main gates and this roar is followed up by the roar of the crowd.  The gates flare open and out rush a leaping ball of fire.  Then it turns and Belinda recognizes it as a Fire Beast.  A large cat-like creature made of pure fire.  It stops and stares at the crowd.  The fires crackle and leap from it as it sparks from a mixture of strong emotions.  Fear and Loathing of the city and its people. 

Belinda knows the gith do not stand a chance and moves on.  The merchant crowd smells better but also are wary of her presence.  They know who belongs and does not.  She is a stranger.  She continues on pretending to have purpose other than looking for a specific rogue skilled mage with red hair.  The crowd goes crazy as the first gith charges the fire creature and is crushed and set aflame by the pouncing beast.  The other gith hesitate briefly before charging the elemental beast.

“Truly a beautiful creature.  I came today as much to see her as any other match.  Do you feel any kindred to her my dear slave?”

Cosa hears Sirus speaking to her but the drugs make it hard for her to separate his voice and the meaning of his words from those of the roaring crowd.  

“Your pet seems very quiet today brother, have you broken her already?”

“Humm- ah dear sister.  What brings you to these grand games?  Certainly not to chastise me or my newest convert?”

“What makes you think she is a convert?” answers a woman in white satin robes with red trim.  Her black hair with red dyed tips hang out from a separate hood with a gold and silver headband.  

“She survived the test of the open flame dear sister.  That is why.” Smiles Sirus but with a voice filled with venom.  “I will make her wife.  You are invited of course.”

“To the orgy and harem of what- 10 wives now.  No.  No thank you dear brother.  I think I will practice my psionics instead.”  Her voice is filled with sarcasm.

Knowing he has psionic abilities where doesn’t he smiles.  It is the usual games each time.  The only time they do not fight is when at the rituals of fire.  It was her that prepared the three women for the testing of the flame.  She witnessed the passing and acceptance of the woman by fire.  She witnessed the miracle that all clerics gain.

The ground howls as a gith gets in a powerful strike that obviously hurts the fire creature.

“Do you see-  even the fire can be harmed by the material beings.”

“Betrayer!” Curses Sirus.  “I should burn you here and now for that.”

“And let everyone know you are a fire worshipper?  I don’t think so brother.”

“quiet” says Sirus as he calms down and looks about to see if has overheard them.  The woman places her hand onto Cosa’s shoulder and quietly words a few words then removes her hand just as quickly.

“Someday dear brother-  I will lead the enclave-  NOT you.”

“If you were not my beloved sister, I would kill you.”

“Don’t look not, but the fire beast looks like it is about die first.”

Sirus turns to see a third gith burst into flames.  He curses then looks back and she is walking away already.  “Many accidents can and will happen in Balic.”

Belinda is working through a crowd of elves.  Her hands touch everything of value on her person to be sure they remain there.  Instead she receives a cheap feel.  She ignores it knowing to slap the elf will lead to thievery of the unprotected item and a conflict with five elves.  She passes to a new section and spots a strange looking sight.  A dark skinned scaly creature dressed in blue robes.  The robes remind her of an elven tribe she knew that ventured to Salt View once a year.  The creature seemed to be accepted by the elves near her.  Some in the same clothing.

“Belinda?  Belinda that is you!” speaks in her mind.

She turns and spots an elf dressed in blue with wooden bead necklaces and trim.

“Curse my luck.  It’s my husband.”


----------



## megamania (Mar 6, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 139
“GAMES”

As the last gith dies Mania watches the slavers and beast masters lead creatures and cages around.  Why has he given up?  Having Cosa taken from him is bad but to wish to die?  He looks at the warriors in the cells across from him.  Their silence tells volumes to him.  They are prepared to die but with honor.  He is not.  He wants to die…but why?

The last few nights have been full of bad dreams and visions.  A black gaunt serpentine creature visited his mind.  It tore him apart then had others in black robes heal him.  He then tore Cosa apart.  She was not healed.  Her head was placed on a pike to rot in the darksun’s light.  Belinda didn’t last any longer.  He would then awaken in a cold sweat.  “…father…..”

He knew he was dreaming of his proposed father.  His father was suggested to be a sorcerer-king named Bane.  The sorcerer-kings and queens were all evil creatures that were masters of magic and psionics.  A prophecy he had been told suggested he and his father would be at conflict.   Some said he would win.  But to be a force of good or a greater evil?  This is what brought him and Cosa together at first.

Who would want to live knowing their father was an evil and murderous sorcerer-king?

“WAKE UP YOU DAMNED FOOL!”  Screams the elven trainer as he strikes Mania in the ribs with a prod.  “The master expects much from you.  If you fail him- he will not take it lightly.”

“meaning you will suffer” thinks Mania.  “Yes.” Answers Mania.

The trainer looks at him.  He wonders if the spirit has finally been broken?  If so, the timing was bad.  He needed to be sculpted mentally.  He needed to want to fight.  It was illegal, but perhaps a sample of Drakes breath was required.  This drug would drive him into a murderous frenzy.  He would fight until he was dead or all others were dead.  Dangerous to all exposed.  As being an illegal tool in the arena, he could be thrown into the matches again if discovered.   

If the Kirre amazed Mania, he did not show it.  The multi-legged cat with great horns roared and fought against the restraints.  As the gate opened, Mania could hear the crowd howl in surprise and glee as the Kirre breaks free and runs down a surprised and unprepared trainer.


“What brings you here Belinda dearest?”

“None of your concern Garrisaun.  Nor is it the business of the Sky Sprinters.”

“You hurt me wife.”

“Wife?!?  I and how many others do you claim as a wife?”

“You are my favorite human wife.” The elf smiles with his arms outreached and open.

“I am your only human wife.”

“Belinda-  please- you hurt my immortal heart.”

“and mine?  Begone elf.  I have business here that doesn’t involve you.”

Belinda quickly moves away.  Several elves dressed in blue and brown move to stop her but their leader motions for them to stop.  “Watch her.  Learn what she is about.  This is not her normal environment.  She has purpose here.  I wish to know of it.”


The voice of Sirus was becoming clear and how she hated it.  He was a powerful merchant and in secret, a dangerous follower of fire whom wished to see all of his enemies burn before him.  She was but a toy and a distraction to him.  Or was she?  More was happening here than what was visible on the surface.  Was his sister here?  She thought she heard her but the drugs make everything so hard to understand.  Using the same skills she used in Nibenay to avoid the Templars, she continued to look drugged.  She had a hidden advantage of secrecy and needed to play it up but only when the timing was right. 

“Oh good- look a Kirre is going to battle a Minotaur Lizard.  This has promise.”

If Cosa understood any of that, she doesn’t show it as a fly crawls over her nose and down to her cheek.


“Are you certain of this Baylar?”

“For the last time- yes!”

The two Veiled Alliance mages continued to crawl through the understructure of the arena.  They were going to destroy the games if they could.  They planned on planting magical spells and triggers on the moving pillars of stone.  It would not hurt the sorcerer-king nor most of his council but the people would question his authority and control.  It was the best they could do.


----------



## megamania (Mar 6, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 140
“THE SKY DRAGON”

“This is a dangerous distraction.  Who is to say she just happened to be here?” asked Huerroan.  The elf was dressed in his tribal colors of blue with pieces of wood for accents.

Garrisaun smiled.  He knew his first Lt. meant well but he did not know Belinda.  For a human, she was special.  He had met her about six years ago.  She was young then and easy to impress.  He himself was not yet a leader.  His father, the Sky Dragon, master of the Sky Sprinters Tribe, was still alive and disproved of his friendship with the human girl.  “Have your way with her then leave her.  She is human trash.  She will slow you down.” He used to say.

After the third visit to Salt View, Garrisaun and Belinda were drunken and got married.  The week was something the village would not soon forget but why the Sky Dragon’s business was done with the mage he left.  She tried to keep up with him but within the hour was falling behind.  By the end of the day, she was no longer visible on the horizon.  

That was six years ago.

Now he was the Sky Dragon.  Now he led the elves of the Sky Sprinters.  He understood what his father spoke of but he longed to be with her.  He had to know what she was doing in Balic.

“Jassaun reports she has made it to the nobles section.  When the templars moved to stop her she left in a hurry.” Says Huerroan as he mentally speaks with the tribe.

“She always did have a way with the authorities.”


Belinda could not afford to have the templars stop her to question her.  They may recognize her or steal a surface thought and know her purpose- both immediate and over all.  To be searching for lost friends is one thing but to be a part of the Veiled Alliance and Bodach Sentinels was another.  If she was lucky, she 

would be in the arena entertaining the crowd and not killed outright. 

After a few tunnels are passed, she climbs a new staircase and discovers herself to be confronted by a large heavily scarred ½ Giant.  Behind him, she sees templars.  “great” she says under her breath.

“You go wrong way.  You turn or I turn you.”

“I am very sorry.” And she turns away to get away from him quickly and bumps into a templar.  The templar’s eyes are vacant.  He opens his mouth to say something but nothing but a gargle comes out.  “By the four winds-  you have no tongue!” she exclaims.

“I warned you!” she hears from behind.  

Belinda runs for it.  The ½ Giant follows her.

She takes the first steps down and she spots a blue area within the dark shadows.  Her ectoplasm skin spreads out from the base of her spine.  She blends into the shadows and becomes silent as she goes down the steps.

The ½ giant begins to give chase then suddenly stiffens up and gurgles.  He drops to his knees then all fours.  At this point she can see three Sky Sprinters with bloodied daggers.  “Great.  Now I’m really in for it.”

“Garrisaun wishes to speak with you human.”


----------



## megamania (Mar 6, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 141
“THE AWAKENING”

The sun was hot and the air dry.

It felt good.

Cosa was regaining her senses.  She now listened to everyone around her.  She was in a group of wealthy men with many games of intrigue going on.  Her acute ears picked up conversations of assassinations, blackmail, and crimes that defied repeating.

She decided her time of escape was not yet there but soon.  Possibly when returning to her cell.

The roar of the crowd alerted her to the final moments of the battle below.  The crazed templars allowed a tembo into the city for the battles.  It was battling a Crystal Spider.  All of the defilers needed to be killed.


“What is it Garrisaun?”  Demanded Belinda, as she was lead to a quiet and secluded corner.

“I never got a chance to say how much I have missed you my dear.” Answers the Sky Dragon.

“I have better things to do than speak to you about mistakes made when I was young and innocent.”

“Innocent?  You dear were anything but innocent that night.”  The other elves all smile at the memory.

Crimson in anger and embarrassment, Belinda fumes.  She has not the time for this.  She needs to find Cosa and Mania.  She is certain they are here within the crowd of many thousand.  Mania is a combatant but Cosa could be anywhere.

“Go stuff yourself- you weren’t that good Garr.  Now leave me.  Or have you forgotten- I’m just a mere human.”

“Forgotten?  I can not forget you and you are no mere mortal human.  I gave you my heart.  I would again.”

“And your father…”

“Has passed away.  I am the new Sky Dragon of the tribe.”

Belinda softens up slightly.  She had not heard.  “I am sorry.  But I need to go.”

“Please- let me help.  Who or what do you seek?  Our many eyes and minds would search far more than your one mind and two eyes.  It would please me.”  He softens his own eyes and facial features.  

She wants to believe him but can not.  It has been years but it still pains her.  “Go.”

“Very well my mortal love.  Go and may the wind be with you and carry you to your destiny.” And the elf bows and watches her go.

“What did her mind reveal?”

“A man and a woman.  She believes them to be here and against their wills.  The man resembles the one they refer to the next champion of Balic.  The woman I have not seen.  What are your orders?”

The elven leader thinks quietly for a moment then straightens up.  “Listen close my tribe, this is what I wish to be done….”


“If you wish to die- wait until tonight.  Now you must kill for your master and myself.” Snarls the elven trainer to Mania.

If Mania heard him, it doesn’t show.  He has given up.  He wants to die.  

Angry, the elf leaves to prepare the next match.  He leaves Mania alone with his thoughts of self-destruction.  No one notices the rat that sneaks in between the feet of the other warriors.  It stops behind Mania and looks at him.  It wiggles its whiskers and waits.  Nothing.  The fur rises on its shoulders and it turns to his ankle and nips him.

“Ow!”

“Fine!  What do you want?”


----------



## megamania (Mar 9, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 142
“THE FINAL GAMES PT I”

The pain of the Darksun’s crimson light cut into Mania’s eyes.  He has been underground resting or waiting for battle now for 48 hours.  He and the others are led out.  There are twenty-four combatants.  Races vary from human, elven, dwarves to B’rogues and a thri-kreen.  They are chained to a raised pillar of stone along the outer edges of the arena.  The center pillars are raised in a formation of a pyramid.  They act as steps reaching the center raised pillar which has a grand flag with the national markings of Balic.

Mania has no wish to be here.  


= I see him brother Sprinter.  He stands before the templar division =

= Thankyou brother Sprinter =

“Tell me how much you have missed me Belinda my love.” Asks Garrisaun while mentally speaking to his elven tribe.

“I never loved you Garr.  You caught me at a vulnerable moment.  I was young and had no idea.” Answers Belinda as she looks across the area noting the out coming warriors.  This is the final battle.  If Mania is here, he will be in this arena, in this contest.  Unknown to her, about 60 feet away to her left, is the templar section where a withdrawn Mania stands.

= Grand brother Sprinter-  from what the woman spoke of, this human looks more like a wiped kank than a furious tembo.=

Garrisaun ponders on this.


Cosa is certain that any attempt to run will be futile. They are about 50 feet away from any exit.  To maintain her appearance of being drugged, she can not reach for her leash to pick the knot on it.  What to do?

“Ah- there is Artesies’ new champion.  I hear he is a wild one.  Strong and incredibly fast.”

Cosa rolls her eyes towards the direction he is looking.  Black top and breeches.  Black boots.  Light colored hair.  Could it be?  She almost reveals herself at the surprise of it.

“I hear he has the devil in him also dear brother.” Adds Allina, Sirus’ sister as she returns with a small bundle.

“No doubt he does.  What have you there dear sister?  A package from a secret admirer?”

“It matters little to you.  Have you any wages?”

“Are you asking me to wager?”  Sirus asks in surprise.

“No.  I never bet.  I always pick the winner.”  And with that she settles down and sits motionless.

= If you are whom I think you are-  be ready my Alliance friend.=

Suddenly, things make less sense to Cosa.  Sirus’ sister is a Veiled Alliance member?  And what is she doing?


“For the last time Baylar-  place the blue clay on the pillar there and the red clay on the pillar nearest the center.”

Baylar grumbles as he switches the blue with the yellow clay.  He knew everything had to be just right so that no one was seriously hurt- only scared but crawling under the arena beneath the magical pillars was something else.

“Nathen…Nathen….   NATHEN!”

“WHAT!”  composure.   “What is it Baylar?”

“Do you hear something?”

The contest was about to begin and the pillars were beginning to tremble and shake.

“Hurry!  We must leave!”

Crouched to fit within the five-foot space, the two alliance agents begin to scurry.  A few pillars to their left drop with a dull thud.  Suddenly overhead, a pillar rises.  “HURRY!!!!”

CRUNCH

“Nathen?”  ah Nathen….

CRUNCH

And the packages, whatever they may be sit and unattended.  


=Do not look up young champion.  I have beside me a young lady named Belinda.  Impress me and she is yours.  Disappoint me and ….I will allow you to fill in the blanks=

Not unfamiliar to mindbenders-  Mania answers

= and Cosa? =

= Nearby =  guesses Garrisaun.  He smiles at Belinda and winks.

Then it happens.  Now that he is aware and alert he sees her.  Cosa.

“Oh look Sirus.  Is it a good sign that the young Champion waves at you?”

“Ever the fool.  He waves at his master whom sits several rows behind us.” Sirus lies.

What is dear sister up to? Wonders Sirus to himself being careful not to think too hard and allow her to read his thoughts.


----------



## megamania (Mar 18, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 143
“THE FINAL GAMES PT II”

Mania snaps out of it just in time as the horn blows and a large Mul charges towards him.  His intend is obvious and includes a great deal of pain.

“Must we do this?” yells mania as the Mul tries to grab him.  Mania ducks and rolls under his massive muscled arms.  He kicks the mul in the lower back to drive him into the wall with his full rush.

The mul’s head smacks off the wall but he says nothing.  He turns and glares with red eyes and hatred.  It is only now Mania sees the thick scars along his neck.  The mul is mute.

Mania braces for the next attack when suddenly the very ground he is standing on sinks rapidly.  Caught by surprise, the mul leaps onto him and smothers him in the 5x5 hole.

“The champion seems to be having a bad day.” Says Sirus to his sister.  “The tile he was standing on has sunken.  It has created a gravesite to bury him within.  And that Mul owned by Templar Tithian is taking full advantage of it.”

“As you know, the columns rise and fall randomly.  It is unfortunate his sunk as it did and when it did but all is not lost.”   Answers Allina, Sirus’ brother.  “Besides, there are many battles that take place on the field.” And within the stands she thinks.

She watches as the columns begin to change again.  The magics and psionics involved are mind-boggling she thinks.  So much energy and talent just to promote violence and bloodshed.  But this is what the Sorcerer-kings use to quell the fury of their peoples.

The mul was heavy and using his weight to hold down Mania within the stone walled hole.  He bit at Mania’s face, once he nibbed his nose, which has brought tears to his eyes (and some blood).  With harbored breath Mania pushes on. “Get….off…you muscle-bounded…freak!”  Mania squirms and finally gets his feet under the human – dwarf cross breed and gives a great push that is psionically aided.  To top it off, the stone pillar at that very moment has shot up.  From being five feet below the original surface he is now speeding to ten feet above.  The mul flies impressively away with attitude.  He lands against a pillar and slides down into the space there where two halflings leap in sensing an easy kill.

Mania, from his high point, looks for Cosa but is distracted by the crowd.  They cheer for him as he stands high above the others looking like a champion.  An elven warrior can not stand it and goes for him.  To reach Mania, he must leap and climb the pillars like stacked blocks.  Mania has a full few seconds to take it in and then powers up psionically.

“Time to win this thing”

The pillar remains still as a pillar ten feet away rises.  The elf riding on in with his long sword drawn and ready.  The elf waits for the pillar to nearly reach its limit then leaps using its thrust to add to his own.  The sword swings even as he lands on the same pillar Mania stands on.

“Agh!” screams Mania as the blade slices through his Inix black leather armor.  The sword’s tip cuts onto his ribs.  The pain burns…no- illegal poison burns!  “Damn You!” shouts Mania.

“Three times and I aim for four by games end.” Answers the elf with little emotion.  Mania jumps down and pulls free his clubs.  

“You can not escape me.  You can not escape the Human Bane.”

Mania curses.  He has heard of this evil warrior.  He hates humans and has learned how to kill them.  The poison he uses is most likely especially potent to humans.  The elf pulls out an obsidian dagger and does a series of maneuvers to scare Mania and awe the crowd.  Seeing the shape behind him. Mania waves his arm at the elf as if to show how unworthy he was.  The crowd goes wild at the move and goes crazed as the B’rohg slams the elf off the pillar, which had him at a perfect height for the 4-armed giant-kin.  The elf sails several feet away and tumbles down the stone columns.

The mul kills one halfling and throws the other away.  Strips of flesh are torn from the mul’s forearm and back.  Woozy, he climbs up from the blood filled pit.  The surviving halfling sees the elf come to a rest, his head split open.  In halfling he says “dinner time.”

“It seems the combatants are more about killing each other this time than capturing the flag.” Says Garrisaun.  “This will delay everything.”

“Everything?  What are you up to Gar?” asks Belinda.  “Why is the time of the game ending so important to you?  For that matter-  why is the game important to you at all.  You war against the defilers that eat away at the mind of the world.  Why?”

= I speak to you within your mind to reduce the chance of eavesdroppers.  I and the Sky Sprinters have reached a pact with the Balician Veiled Alliance. =

“Pacts?” she says aloud.

= When the game ends, we will strike against the defilers and Andropinis himself =

Belinda is speechless but her mind races at the possibilities.  She knows how much Garrisaun hates the Balic government and the forces within.  He is capable of trying to level the city in order to hurt Andropinis himself.  Suddenly, she knows fear.

=  and fear you should.  When the flag is waved in victory- OUR victory- we trigger the trap and thus end the magic of Balic. =

Belinda stares at him in fear.  He means to irradiate magic within the city.  Defiler and Preserver.  “This could be just as harmful to the world as the use of magic.  Magic is the blood that feeds the world.  If tainted it can poison it.  However, to remove it kills the parts it originally fed.  Do you understand Gar?!?”

He pinches her mind and she collapses into his arms.  “Perfectly.”


----------



## Greg Dickens (Mar 24, 2005)

Glad to see you back at it.  Thanks for the great update.


----------



## megamania (Mar 28, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 144
“THE FINAL GAMES PT III”

Mania coughs twice.  The first cough hurt.  The second was filled with blood.  This human with two clubs just had to go.

“You felt that one.  Good.  I promise you- one more then you will feel nothing else.”

Mania dimly remembers a human that was captured from the Ringing Mountains.  It was rumored he was raised by Tigones.  Others suggested by halflings.  Either way –he bites and chews.  He was a ranger.  Bad news.  Taking the moment to gather himself, he calls on the energies from within.  He needed to counter the follow up attacks this savage had.

“Psionics …?  I have fought and killed such.” The savage answers.

“For a savage from so far away- you talk an awful lot.”

The ranger stops his smile.  He stops motion.  Then blood trickles out of his mouth as it opens and his knees buckle.  At that point, the pillar he stood on drops and reveals an elf behind him.  He wields a knife now slick and red with the ranger’s blood.



“Your champion proves to be very lucky.”

“He is not my champion.  He is the slavers possession dear brother.”

“Yes. Yes he is.”

“But what if he does win?  He is the champion of the people.  I can see it.  I sense it.”

“Allina, my dear sister, what EVER are you talking about?” Sirus says irritated knowing what she is saying.  Cosa fights a smile.  She escapes today.

“He has a natural charisma I have not seen in a long time.  He is a natural leader just looking for a cause.  I can see it.  I watch the people.  I read their surface thoughts.  It is the commoners that route for him.  The commoners that want him to win.”

“So?”

“I have heard stories of him.  He detests slavery…”

“ALL slaves detest slavery!” interrupts Sirus.

“He will and has stood up to slavers.  I heard one rumor he is a Veiled Alliance member from Nibenay.”

“So?  Should we turn him in to the templars for the return of a favor?” 

“Do you recall Nibenay’s war last year with the Gith.  Nibenay nearly fell to them.  He was the one that stopped it.”

Cosa smirks against her will.  Nibenay would not have fallen.  Mania had little to do with the battle ending.  He was just in the right place at the right time.

“Truly?”

“This is much to this man.  He has a destiny that I wish to decipher.”

“You want to BUY him?” Sirus says in anger.

“No- study.”

Sirus takes the effort and time to turn and look at his sister now.  Now he knows she has plans and this warrior is a part of them.  

He is about to say something when the crowd goes wild.  Sirus looks to see what has happened.  This warrior his sister is so caught up with has won another battle.  Only four combatants remain.  This is not what keeps his attention however, it is the far end within the stadium.  The commoners.  They are up on their feet and cheering for him.  He honestly can not remember ever seeing this.  He sees templars with B’rohgs (Balic dislikes anything obviously giant) trying to contain the crowd.

For the first time, he feels his heart race from something other than acts of cruelty performed by himself.  Revolt.  One can see, sense and taste it.  This warrior is influencing 10,000 people by fighting for his life.
Sirus sits back and thinks about this.  He says nothing for many minutes.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 145
“THE FINAL GAMES PT IV”

An elf, a Mul and two humans remain within the arena.  Each has wounds and circle around each other and the flag of victory.  Mania is becoming entranced on the cheers.  It was only now he has come to recognize the cause of the cheers and yells.  They cheer for him.  It makes the adrenaline bubble and soar.

Feeling over confidant, he goes for the flag early.  In a panic, the other three react.  He reconsiders the act and stops.  The crowd cheers.

“He is daring and reckless.  I like him.” says Garrisaun to his second in command.  “Come, we need to leave before the psi-burst occurs.  It would not do us well to be here.”

“And the woman?”

“Bring her.  With proper conditioning, she will be mine willingly again.”



“Sirus- do you see what I see?” asks Allina to her brother.

The question snaps him out of his deep thoughts.  “Humm? See what dear sister?”

“Is that not the old woman Derris?  What is she doing?”

“The Oracle?  Bah-  she looks for her eyes and tongue no doubt.”

“Seriously brother- she seems quite content to talk to the senior templars and guards.  She knows better than to force an issue with them.”

“She has seen the arrival of the giants again for all I know or care.  AAAAGH.  There goes the elf.  Damned mul just broke it over his or her knee.”



Cosa looks across to her right and can just see an old and frail woman.  She is urgently trying to speak but the people are ignoring her.  It appears her eyes have been removed.  Without moving, she can not get a better look.


“This is foolish.  What do we accomplish?  Why do we fight?  For the slavers delight?  For the Templars betting parlors?” asks mania as he rides a column up into the air slowly.

“We fight to live.”  says the human with deep black scarring on his arm and face.

“We fight to FEEL alive.” Sneers the mul as it climbs out from a ditch of submerged columns.

“Would it be better to for a different purpose?”

“What you suggest I understand but we are but slaves.”

“Really?  I thought you were a champion.  I thought you were good.”

“Back-off outsider!” the now angry human says as he moves to place Mania between himself and the mul.

“Some paths are chosen for us.  Such this path is.”

“You can better than that.  Both of you can better than this.”  Mania slowly turns with his arms outstretched.  The audience, without knowing what is being said roars.  They believe he is mocking and daring an attack.

“You can make a difference.  Join me. Join the ..oop” Mania returns to a defensive position as his column begins to descend.  A column rises quickly that creates a barrier between him and the other human.  The mul now rises to the air slowly.

“I am a half-breed.  I would never be welcomed within your group.  I have been warned of this.  Of you.”

“Really?” says Mania with fake surprise.  “By whom?”

“By the templars.  The templars that look out for me.  They look out for the city.  Our king protects us.  I will not join your foolish game.”

“The king that protects you….?!?!” Says Mania in a mocking voice.  “Your king is not what he proclaims to be.”

“He protects us from the giants and the horrors of the silt.”

“Does he protect you or the investment he has called Balic?”  Mania climbs a raised column.  “You seem to be wiser than most combatants here.  Think.  Think about what you say.”

The human sees these two would prefer to battle with words.  So be it.  The black scarred human moves to the flag of victory and grasps it.

“For Victory!!!!!” and yanks it out of the post.

The crowd cheers and gasps.

Mania ignores him.  He feels he is getting somewhere with the mul.

Sirus smiles.  Allina’s champion has failed.

Cosa tries to decide quickly when to escape.  She is uncertain when she will see Mania next.

Allina carefully reads the mind of the old woman.  And pales.

 Garrisaun and his elves have reached the main gate to leave.  “Any time now-  a new world order will begin.”

And below, under the moving columns, several packages designed to activate with the removal of the flag begin to glow.  They are not where they belong however. But they function still.

The scarred whom waves the flag high over head then stops.

Mania and the mul both look to the ground.

Suddenly a shudder crosses through the columns within the arena.

“Move it!  Move it dammit!” yells Mania as he begins to make for the wall.  The mul frowns looking at the ground then gives chase.

The templars stop and try to sense what is happening.  The other mages feel it first.

Blue and green goo bubbles through the cracks of the columns and begins to flow onto the surface of the arena.

“Keep going!” yells mania as he tries for the wall.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 146
“THE FINAL GAMES PT V”

“What is happening?” snarls the mul.

“I don’t know but it is NOT part of the game.  I can promise you that.”

“How do you hope to climb the wall?  It is thirty feet up and slanted inward and is glass-like smooth.  We can not climb it.”

“My first law of survival- don’t give up.  I almost did.  And it nearly cost me my life before this stupid event occurred.  We’ll find a way.”

Cosa bolts upright.  “I can feel it!  It hungers for me!”

Sirus turns to her.  “Witch!  You were faking!” and he goes to grab her.

She grabs his ceramic cup and breaks it creating a sharp edge.  She slashes his cheek while trying for his neck.  In a spurt of blood he turns away and falls to the floor of the seating area.  “Mania!” she shouts.

Allina id horror stricken.  It is as the old diviner saw.  A monster that feeds on magic.  It will tear the city apart.

Several secret Alliance members gather.  “This is not what the elf promised.  This is dangerous and will destroy the city and her people.”

The king’s throne is empty.

“Beware- it grows and I know what its touch will do to us.”

“I damn well aware of that.  However, do you see what I see?”

The mul stops and looks across the arena.  “What do you see?”  The mul sees nothing.

“The creature seems to be growing towards the templar area.  As if attracted there.”

“True but why is this important?”

“Just a sixth sense thing.  Let’s go.” And Mania changes direction to run to the area where Balic’s national defilers sit.

“It is difficult.” Says the mul as the blob is uprooting the entire arena.  Columns rise and tremble. “It is tearing the arena apart.”

“I know.  Isn’t it awesome.” Says Mania with a smile.  A plan is forming within his mind.  It is desperate but there is no other way.  The heavy doors that allowed them into the city are still closed.  They can only be opened from the inside.  They will not open the doors for a human and mul gladiator.  It is up to them to survive.

“There!”

“There what?”

“That big column.  It is on the brink of collapsing.”

“And as such we need to avoid it.”

“No- I have something else in mind.”

The defilers of Balic, the defenders of Balic, begin to attack the blob.  Each attack makes it healthier and larger.  One defiler realizes this and tries to stop his allies but they will not listen.  They are caught up in the abuse and flow of arcane energies.

Cosa sees Mania running to the wall.  What he has in mind she doesn’t know but she plans to be there when he does it.  Most of the people are in a panic.  People are being crushed as nobles, peasants, merchants, guards and commoners alike run to flee the creature.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 147
“THE FINAL GAMES PT VI”

Andropinis has taken refuge to think within his personal chambers.  He knew the Order was going to attack but not like this.  He has a chose to make.  The power of the creature is absorbing all magic, especially defiler magic. 

To stop it will require him to expose his true appearance.  The appearance of a tall reptilian creature.  But otherwise the city will be destroyed.  With no city, there will be no levy.  With no levy, the dragon will take his anger out on him or Rajaat may become free.  What choice does he have?

Mania runs at a wobbling column and leaps onto it.  It wobbles.  The mul at first thinks he is insane then sees the wisdom.  “Allow me.  I have the greater weight” and charges.  The column is struck again and it begins to waver.

“Here we go!” yells Mania with a smile of satisfaction.  The tall column falls and crashes into the wall.  A ramp of rough rock has been created.  “Hurry up!”

Mania works his way up the rock quickly.  The mul gives chase but finds the slope difficult to climb.  It’s great weight and bulk now work against the mul.

“Don’t give up.  Climb!” shouts Mania.

Two guards try to work their way through the crowds towards the escaping gladiators.  “Awe give me a break!  The city is in danger and being torn apart and what do you do?  You stop a little ol’ me and this mul from getting away from the very danger threatening the city.”

More guards arrive.

“You better hurry up- we have company up here.” And thus mania turns to face the first charge.  He easily strips the guard of his weapon and throws him into the arena.  The mul watches his body go by and snarls in frustration.

Suddenly a shadow falls over mania, the guards and the mul.  A tall reptilian gaunt creature leaps from no where into the arena.  The blob below seems to redirect its growth towards the new creature.

Mania glares and frowns.  He knows what it is.  He was told the Sorcerer-kings were mutated by their magics.  This is Andropinis of Balic.  The king.

Using psionics and his own great strength, the dragon tears into the blob.  It roars in pain as the blob attaches itself to him trying to feed leech like the arcane energies stored within him.

“Whether he succeeds or not- we need to get out of here!”  Mania reaches with the polearm to the mul.  Using the life-taking weapon as a tool to save lives they get out and escape the arena.  “Where to?” asks the Mul.

“You’re asking me?  Let’s try there.” Mania says as he points to the outer wall. Where there are fewer people rushing around.

Cosa sees Mania climb the stairs.  A mul warrior seems to follow him.  Cosa goes towards them.

Andropinis snarls at the blob.  It has torn and burned deep wounds into his skin.  He levitates to the sky.  His long whip like tail is the last to pull free.  Black bones appear in spots.  He begins to concentrate on a powerful psionic power.

The Veiled Alliance are split in three.  Some wish to flee, some attack the blob and others sense a grand opportunity to attack a weakened Andropinis.   

“Now what?” asks the mul as he looks down over the edge.  It is over 75 feet to the ground below.  “Allow me.” Say Cosa and Allina as they arrive.

“Cosa!”  Mania runs to her and gives her a great hug and rapid kisses.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 148
“THE FINAL GAMES PT VII”

Using the powers of levitation, Allina sends the heroes to the ground.

“Comon!”

“I can not.  I must stop this.  I will stay to help Balic’s Champion defeat this blob.  Good luck.” And Allina returns to the arena.

“If we hurry, we can escape through the gates by force.” Calls Mania as he begins to move to what he believes is the closest gate.

The gate is left abandoned.  They leave it easily.

Far outside the city, smoke can be seen rising from the city.  Andropinis’ “Champion” as he will be hailed later, is destroying the blob with the aid of other Psions and a few more reckless mages and templars.  Cosa cries silently as she watches.

“What is it?” Mania asks.

“Belinda.  She is in there still.  Somewhere.”

“Then we will need to find her.”

“If you will have me, I would like to help you.”

“Belinda is unknown to you.  Why would you risk so much?” asks Cosa.

Looking to mania, “Because someone else did the same for me.”

“What is your name?”

“I have always been known as M-313.”

“You like that?  Wouldn’t you like another name?”

“And what would you call me?”

“To begin with- as friend.  We’ll work on this.”

Several weeks go by and finally they learn she was seen being taken by the Sky Sprinters.  Now they need to only find the secret location of these nomadic elves……


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 149
“The Fate of Belinda”

Though blindfolded, Belinda knows where she is going.  She is going to Sky Top.  Sky Top is the tribal meeting place for the Sky Sprinters tribe.  It is hidden within the mountains of Mountains near South Ledopolus.

She can hear the shifts of the wind and the sound of their boots on the packed earth and stone.  Soon she will be there and locked away by Garrisaun and his psionic elves.

“Something is wrong.  The guards are not at their posts.” He says to his tribe members that traveled with him to Balic.

“Caution my lord.” Adds his chief advisor.

“This is MY home.  I will go as I please.” And he leads them into the temple.

=Welcome Garrisaun.   I like what you have done with your temple since the death of your father. =

“Where are you Javidius?”  The elf leader now slows down.  Cautious and ready for anything.  “Where is your master?”

= OUR master.  He has bigger plans that will succeed. =

“You speak as if Balic’s demise did not occur.”

= You failed.  You failed the Order and you failed our master. =

“Show yourself!”


Out of the darkness the attack occurs.  It lasts 30 seconds at most.  All are slain except for Belinda.  She has tried to tear the blindfold off but a powerful psionic suggestion has blocked every attempt to do so.  The AVERSION is too great to overcome.

“Who are you?  What would you have of me or for me to do?” She asks the darkness and silence.

= play.  Play with me =

The aversion is lifted and she peels the blindfold off and stops in horror.  “Jav…Javidius …. You are a …a…”

= yes.  Yes I am  Play now.  =

She turns to run.  The game begins.


----------



## megamania (Apr 13, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 150
“112”

Mania, Cosa and the new ally, a mul fighter wander within the tent city near Balic looking for a ride.  In the past three days, they have learned roughly where the Sky Sprinters operate the most.  The next stop is South Ledopolus.  

Allina has given the three money and supplies to survive by.  Cosa is very angry since thus far the three pages of the Veena’s Journal she had found and in part translated, are missing.  Perhaps there is something to the legend of the journal.  The legend suggested the pages were cursed to never be gathered in one volume ever again.  This may be further proof to the legend.  Mania lost his enchanted clubs and other goods.  Their greatest lost was their friend Belinda whom was taken by the elven tribe known as the Sky Sprinters.  They are determined to locate her and if required- avenge her.

Joining the two is the mul known as 112.  He has it tattooed to his forearm which he tries to keep covered at all times.  He is not proud that he was breed to be a slave and wishes to forget the past.

Allina will help them as she can.  She can not over do the aid, as it will draw attention to her and the escaped slaves.  Templar trouble is never good but Sirus would kill her for helping Cosa to escape.  

They have been forced to remain outside of the city of Balic due to their escaped slave status and since the templars are cracking down on security.  If left unchecked, the power unleashed under the arena may have erased magic use from the entire city for centuries.  Though it is not publicly known, Andropinis and his best psions and defilers are studying the remains of the anti-magic glob to determine its possible true strength.  It could be useful as a weapon against the giants or other cities.

On the ninth day, they locate transportation.  Once more, they will be caravan guards.  They earn some money, some protection and food and water to South Ledopolus.  They are working for House Inika located in Gulg.  There will be few other guards since the caravan is designed for speed and if required- stealth.

It leaves at daybreak.

Not wanting to avoid it any longer, mania and Cosa ask 112 about himself over several pieces of spiced Ztal and water with a hint of silt fruit (Mild strawberry in flavor).

“I had figured you wanted to know more.  It is wise to know more about your traveling companions.”  The mul sits down on the silt and sand covered ground.  “I was breed for labor.  My father, Jurkah, was a dwarf from Nibenay.  My mother, Jerrica, was a bought slave from Raam.  Forced together, they produced me and one other.  My brother 119 caused to much damage during birth.  Our mother died before he ever took a breath.”  

Mania is not happy by this.  The treatment of slaves is truly beginning to bother him.  Forced breeding was a new low to him.  Especially since it well known the human mother rarely lived long after birth.  Cosa listened with a mix of sorrow and pity.  Though not as moved as Mania, the treatment of slaves like 112 and others was not right to her.  It never will be.

“I was brought to Balic at the age of six to train with the Giant squad.  These dwarves, muls and humans specialized in combat versus giants that often preyed on Balic’s weak farming fields.  I did poorly there but was brought to the arena instead.  Here I began as a weapon cleaner then I learned to repair and make many of the weapons we use.  I knew it was only a matter of time before I was forced to use the weapons I helped to create to defend myself within the arena. I proved better at defending myself than harming others.  It was a strange way of the warrior but it worked for me.  I made it to the final three and escaped death and the arena completely.” 112 gives a timid smile at his admitted success.

Cosa gives a few minutes about herself.  She speaks of her days with the Nibenay Alliance and even touches on the journal pages she seeks.  These interest the thoughtful mul.  Mania is more vague about the details of his life.  After all, he truly is uncertain of anything in his life.  He ages slower, is faster, stronger and more intelligent than most humans.  He thinks his father is an evil man that may seek harm to him if he ever exposed.  Until he decides what to do, he merely plans on traveling with Cosa and learn more about Tyr Valley and its people and rich history.

Feeling secure that they know more about each other’s life and motivations, the three sleep peacefully and begin their new jobs in the morning.


----------



## megamania (Apr 16, 2005)

To begin this again I'm going to stick to my own conversion.  Winter is here-   time to write again about Darksun and the chosen one.


----------



## megamania (May 6, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 151
“Born From The Shadow”

Keela hated the pampering.  

She hated the child within her.

She hated her husband.

She hated Nibenay.

She hated.

She still was recovering from the shock of learning her king and husband was a monstrous creature.  Once she overcame this shock she became withdrawn.  Her family feared for and the loss of status if she did anything too radical.  They loved their child but she was the sole means of survival for them.  If she were to die, the family may become homeless and forced out of the city of Nibenay.

The truth is much worse.

Keela came to hate.  She wanted the deaths of her king, husband and that bastard Mania.  She wanted the death of the whore that took him away from her.  However, they escaped her.  Two months later, she discovered she was with child.  Would it be like her or the father?  Would it be human and beautiful or ugly and reptilian.  Either way, it is an abomination.

This …creature growing in her belly would be powerful.  This she knew.  And like any tool, this creature ..this thing could be useful.  It could lead to the destruction to the evil in her life.

The servants continued to wash her in her scented water.  When done, she stepped out of the water.  Her belly exposed and round, looked alien to her.  The creature moved.  There was a brief moment of joy then the hatred returned.  It lived and soon would be born.  She would teach it.  She would teach the creature the laws of the city, the laws of her husband and show it the evil of the husband.  She would teach it to hate as she does.  It would destroy.

She smiled with the next turn of the creature.  Soon.


----------



## megamania (Oct 22, 2005)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 152
“ Getting to Gulg”

House Inika was one of the fastest moving caravans within Tyr Valley.  They used only small and quick pack animals to cross the deserts.  The trip to Ledopolus is uneventful.  They pay the three travelers and quickly separate.  They recognize the signs of a wanted person.  They wish not to be caught up in any slavery problems or legalities. 

The trip across the silt-way is paid for with the caravan money.  From here they travel northwest.  Soon, they will reach the mountains where Belinda has been taken.  Sooner than Mania really wishes.  They still have few weapons or tools for a rescue mission.  Especially one involving psionic defenders.  They need help and they can think of only two people that can help.  One may not even be alive in Nibenay.  The other, a druid in the forest between Gulg and Nibenay.

They reach the edges of Gulg lands.  And that is where the next story begins.


----------



## megamania (Oct 22, 2005)

Its been awhile for my Darksun Storyhour.  I hope to get some momentum before the end of the month on this storyhour.  There are SOOOOOO many subplots to use and finish up involving the heroes and even more in my mind to use.

Stay tuned for more of...  Under a Darksun


----------



## Greg Dickens (Oct 25, 2005)

Can't wait to read more.


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2006)

bumping and looking for encouragement....


----------



## Greg Dickens (May 22, 2006)

Well I am at least still here and would love to see what happens next.


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2006)

I've been doing Eberron for so long I have almost forgotten what I was doing on Darksun.  Summer is a good time to remedy that.

Later this year, my CREATION SCHEMA group will be facing some Darksun creatures when in Xen'drik.  They will be hunted by a Nightmare Beast and attacked by a pack of Tembos.  If I think of it I'll leave a note here when I do it.

Only two of the players have ever played Darksun. Both have fought Tembos but only one has ever fought a Nightmare Beast.  Should be good.


Thankyou for hanging in there Fee Fi..


----------



## megamania (Dec 26, 2006)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 153
“Fright Within the Forest”

Mania and Cosa awoke to the sounds of the forest birds and insects.  It was already very hot but much cooler than if they had kept to the desert area surrounding Eastern and Southern Gulg.  They found a very small puddle of water and carefully searched it for creatures and people.  Once they felt it was safe they drank and stored some in their waterskins.  Their new friend, a mul, acted as sentry.

“One would think they could create a psionic or magical container for water.  Maybe one connected to the water plane.” Thought out loud the roguish mage.  

Mania merely smiled and kept filling his skin.  He did not trust most magic.  He saw the good it do but saw more reasons to avoid it.  Psionics if not kept in check were dangerous also.

Continuing onward they carefully walked through the forest.  It was a joy- to walk in the shade of the old trees.  But it was also noisy.  Twigs and bits of tree and bark lay on the ground everywhere.  One could not see the ground fully.  This bothered the psychic warrior fighter.  Something about it was … unnatural to him.  Even dangerous. 

It was nearing noon now and they had seen nothing stir except for birds and insects.  Both had stories of the numerous creatures that could be found in the shelter of the forest.  So…. Where were they?

Continuing on they saw an open area ahead of them.  The ground was still covered by leaves, twigs and brush which meant little to the two of them.  They were in deep thought.  They were thinking about their mission to save Belinda.  How was the three of them, a mage a fighter and a gladiator going to sneak into a psionic training place of a powerful psion, find Belinda, and escape?

Suddenly there is a fast moving scraping sound to their left and right.  Something strikes their legs and pulls them up as something can be heard striking the ground nearly.

They find themselves within a net hanging over the ground.  “Great!” mumbles Mania.

“Give me a moment and I will get us free.” Says Cosa as she tries to move about enough to get at the various knots holding up the net.

“I suspect you do not have the time.” Says the Mul as he looks down.

Several painted and branch wearing halflings come out of hiding.  All are armed and look up.  They look up with hunger.

“Aw crap.” Curses Mania.  “Cannibal halflings.”


----------



## megamania (Oct 21, 2007)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 154
“Food on The Go?!?”

“Okay- this is the plan.  When they let the net down  -scramble.”

“They will hunt us down.  I have heard these creatures can track flyers for miles!” growls the Mul.

“Don’t believe the stories.  They are not that…. Uh Mania….”  Begins Cosa.


He scratches at a thorn on his neck.  His scratching is sloppy, as the venom is potent and already acting.

Cosa begins to shift to better caste a spell when she feels a sting in her neck also.  The world goes fuzzy on her before she says anything.

“I’ll tear you apart!” snarls the Mul.  He pulls two darts from his neck and another from his chest.  Though suddenly tired, he thrashes further …into darkness.


The halflings then look nervously t their catch of the day.  Some pucker their lips, others rub their chin and one even rubs his thinned stomach.  These hunters are hungry and have caught something worthy of a feast.

“Tok Tok Tunnok  Ock Ock” calls out the apparent leader.  The three sleeping adventurers are lowered then the halflings are in debate.  The Mul is just too big for them to move.  Knives and cutting blades are pulled out.    It doesn’t look good for the mul gladiator.

“Ton Ton Anok!  Tsk Tsk Tsk!”  The three halflings closest to the ½ dwarf stop and frown.  Snack time sounded good.   The other two will suffice.

They lash together Mania’s wrists and ankles.  Cosa’s are also tied.  A stretcher is quickly brought to drag them away.  After twenty minutes have passed away the two begin to awake.  They are extremely disoriented as they find themselves bouncing along on the stretcher.  Six of the height-challenged savages man the stretcher and drag them along.

Before either can awaken and get a sense of where they are the group stop.  “Shhhhhhhh Tonka tok.  Tonka Tok.”  It is very quiet and still.  Mania closes his eyes and concentrates on the sounds around him.  He tries to visualize the surroundings as Dutch had attempted to teach him.

Suddenly a loud roar can be heard and the ground shakes slightly.  Something is here.  Something big.  Panicked halflings call out and run.  They abandon the two.  

Mania looks up and sees a dark blur looking at him.  Something with four arms and extremely bad body odor stands over him.  The creature reaches down and picks up the still unconscience Cosa and snorts before leaving.  

Minutes go by before Mania becomes aware of the halflings return.  Quietly they pick up the poles of the stretcher and begin again, only one humanoid to eat this time.   Still a good days catch.

====================================================================

112 rolls over.  His impressive constitution fights the poisons within his body.  He was bred to be strong and a hard worker.  Resistance to certain poisons is a side effect of this.  He sits up slowly and looks around.   Both Mania and Cosa are gone.  However, an easy trail has been left behind.   A very easy trail.


----------



## megamania (Oct 27, 2007)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 155
“112 vs. the Girallon or Every Mul Should Know Its Limits”

“Logan’s Chin Hair!” the mul curses.  112 has done his best to follow the trail the halflings made.  If not bearing the weight and mass of two adult humans he doubts he could have done so.  Then he comes to a scene that bewilders him.  The grass and small blue ferns are broken down is a scattered pattern.  Looking side to side he can not tell where the halflings went.  He looks up and sees a thick tree branch and wanders if the cannibals went there.  A strange sound is made nearby and he raises his club into the air and prepares for battle.   Nothing.

Then the sound again… something between a chirp and a spoken word.  Fearing a halfling attack the mul bears his teeth and lets out a low growl.  Nothing.

Then he fears a snarl nearby.  Looking around he sees nothing.   A second snarl…. close by.  He whirls around swinging his great club.  Nothing but air.  Calming to use his other senses in case of an invisible or concealed creature he listens.  Another spoken word but in a language he doesn’t know.  “AAAARRRGH!” he yells in agitation then he spots movement-  a green and yellow bird on a low branch.  It cocks its head at him and opens its beak.  Nearby the sounds of him snarling can be heard.  He looks then it dawns on him.  The bird is making the sounds and psionically projecting them.  He reaches down to pick up a stone to throw at the tricky bird but it flies off as if knowing his intent.

“Humph.   Showed him.” and he turns only to see something nearby in the thickets.  Something standing about 8 feet tall with a very large upper body.  

“Go away!”  and the ignorant mul begins to walk away.   He begins to look for the best path when he hears a snort.   Turning, the creature is closer now.  Its upper body has four muscular arms.  Blood red eyes look at him.  The creature snorts again.

“So the mutated ape wants to play.  Fine.  So be it.”  And 112 shifts his weight to better prepare for the oncoming attack.

Whether it was this movement or it was going to attack anyway, the creature roars out a challenge and rushes on two forearms and its hindlegs.  The other two arms reach out to grapple.

112 swings poorly and misses as the creature ducks down in mid charge and instead tackles him.  They roll about for a moment then the mul gladiator kicks the large ape off of him.   Before the creature can get up he tries to hit it with his great club but misses.

The creature claws and tears into the mul whom screams as all four claws strike and grab.  It renders his body popping a shoulder out of place and tears dense muscle tissue.  Suddenly 112 knows he has met his match.  More in an attempt to drive the creature off of him, he swings wildly twice at the creature.  Twice it hits reeling the creature.  Spitting out a bloody tooth, the creature attacks again.  A savage right cross stuns him, the second swing is blocked by the club, while the next two strikes and the creature’s claws sink between the muscles near the rib cage.  The creature pulls hard and feels the warm wet sensation as the Mul dies being torn in two.



and thus I kill yet another PC........


----------



## megamania (Dec 5, 2007)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 156
“Enter Kaleb, Strum and Took”

“Ahhh, wez been at this all day.  Let say wez goes back have another tankard of Honey Ale.”  Says the veteran of three Gulg / Nibenay wars.

“It would be dishonorable to give up this soon friend Strum.” Replies the young warrior from Urik.

“Shhhhh…. The beast’s lair can not be far away.” Answers the Gulg monster hunter.  “Ahead of us are caves.  The thunder lizard may live there. Ka-Chomp is hungry for it’s flesh.”

“Ain’t wez taking this kinda too far Kaleb?  I mean… a Behir is not something to just go and follow around in the durned forest to kill a day’s afternoon.”

“Honor says we are to hunt down and kill the beast.”

“Honor…?!?   I thought it was forz the money!”

“QUIET!” snarls the hunter.  I saw something ahead of us.  It was not the murderous beast but something else.”

With a roll of Strum’s eyes, the three mercenaries slowly make their way to the caves at the base of a rocky cliff.  Thick vines hang over much of it.  Hundreds of flying bugs buzz here feeding on the collected moisture on the shaded rocks and collecting the nectar of the flowers here.  Three cave openings can be seen from the base of the rocks where they stand.

“Shoot.  I forgot the ladda.  Maybez I goes back and get one.”

“Your head has been struck too many times by Datchi clubs.  We climb.  Use the vines.  But remember- avoid the ones with pink and purple flowers.  They have a grip of their own.”

The nimble warrior known as Took quickly climbs the vines.  He looks for dangers and most importantly- signs of the dangerous creature they were hired to locate and kill.  Kaleb is next.  His bulky shield and magical sword do little to slow him down.  With a sigh and a scratch of his backside, the veteran begins to climb.

“Something lives here.  Something carnivorous.  Mammal…. Maybe an ape.  A rogue which means it is dangerous.  A worthy foe perhaps.”

The cave is not very deep but has two chambers.  They look into one and find only droppings and a few bones.  The other chamber…. A body.   The body of a young woman.

“ooooh!  Let me checks for hers lifeblood a beatin’.”

“Took is better at that.  Watch for the creature should it return.”  Says Kaleb with his sword and shield drawn.

“just one feel…thatz all I wanted….” Mumbles the soft headed man as he walks to the front of the cave.

“Is she alive?”

“Yes.  She was taken down by the local halflings.  Strange that she is here.”

“Yipes!” is heard from the entrance.  “It’s a stinkin’ mutate of a beast!”

Both Took and Kaleb turn and rush to Strum’s side.  Cosa remains unconscience and vulnerable within the home of the jungle ape.


----------



## megamania (Dec 18, 2007)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 157
“The Power of a Girallon Enraged” 
The four-armed magically mutated ape looked directly at the witless veteran.  Strum withdrew his club and hoped his allies would be there quickly.  The creature roared and thumbed its chest with its two upper most arms and then charged.  One clawed hand strikes and tears flesh from the man’s arm whom now howls himself.  

Took calls onto his air spirits to guide his spells as he calls up a spear made of divine energy.  If the creature sees it doesn’t show it.  Now in close to its prey, it attacks Strum viciously.  All four claws strike and rip at his body.  With his arms pulled away from his body the creature bites on his throat ( all 4 claws hit and the bite critted!  Good thing Strum has HP 56 of 112).  “STRUM!” calls out Kaleb as he attacks.  He hits it twice with his charged up sword.  Strum head-butts the beast, which only does two things- angers it and puts a deep gash on his forehead.

Took and his magical spear attack now. His stabbing attempt misses both the creature and the bleeding Strum.  His spiritual Spear however hits.  The creature snares.  It bites down on the helpless Strum again and squeezes then rips then squeezes and rips at him.  The creature is stained red from Strum’s blood.  (nat 20) Strum, no longer knowing where he is begins to call out.  “Damned Kalak dogs!  I spit at you!” and raises his knee as best as he can and the creature grunts as a blow to its mid section happens leaving a warm but painful feeling to originate from there.

Distracted, Took easily stabs at the beast’s hip hoping to slow it down.  The creature tears and bites again.   Strum goes limp in its arms.  Kaleb hits the creature once drawing forth more blood.  “Damned thing won’t die!”  

Knowing his friends life is at balance, Took attacks again.  He grazes the creature only.  In horror, Took watches as the beast howls and with its bloody tusks and teeth goes to complete the killing blow when suddenly-

Two streaking beams of bluish energy streak and enter the beasts open maw.  Suddenly the back of its head pops and blood pours out from the newest wound along with eye sockets (now missing its eyes).  Took grabs Strum as the creature fall backwards and off the rocks.   Took and looks back along with Kaleb to see the woman from the cave standing there, still dazed and leaning against the rocky wall.

“Is he alive….?” She asks weakly.


----------



## megamania (Dec 22, 2007)

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 158
“Run For It”

He had been awake for several minutes now.  Not very alert but awake.  Mania’s arms and legs were still tied with vines to a strong and sturdy branch that was carried by several halflings.  He was first awoken when his head bounced off of a stump.  The next couple of bumps woke him up.

Mania remained still and only had his eyes opened partially.  He couldn’t see Cosa or 112 anywhere.  He was certain they were nearby however.  Quietly he worked his bonds while the halflings brought him to their hidden village.

Still pretending to be asleep, the halflings put him in a hut and left.  He could hear them outside discussing something.  They seemed angry and excited at the same time.

He worked the vines and continued to listen.  After a few layers of skin and much time, he frees his hands and begins to untie the ankles.  It is now quiet outside.

A few moments go by and he sticks his head out of the short tent.  He sees a few halflings between himself and the thick jungle.  Dozens of others are at the far tent.  This tent has giant animal antlers on it.  He figures it belongs to the chieftain or shaman.  He tries to sneak out but is spotted.  He sprints for freedom as the call goes out.

Mania, having longer legs begins to outrun the small cannibal savages.  However, the paths are meant for them and act much like a maze.  

Shortly he uncovers the remains of 112.  Before he do anything more than gasp, the first of many spears and darts miss him by inches.  He is forced to run once more.


----------



## megamania (Nov 22, 2009)

Bumpin' for my son to look at later


----------



## megamania (Nov 22, 2009)

Bumpin' for my son to look at


----------



## megamania (Jan 2, 2019)

BUMP FOR REFERENCE


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2019)

LOOKING TO RETURN TO DARKSUN.  I HAVE BEEN CONCENTRATING ON RUNNING GAMES OF EBERRON FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS BUT IT IS TIME FOR CHANGE.  SO- HERE I AM ONCE MORE…. UNDER A DARKSUN.

MY STYLE HAS CHANGED OR AT LEAST BECOME MORE REFINED (I THINK AND HOPE)

THE GAME RULES HAVE CHANGED SOME ALSO.  I WILL BE USING A MIX OF DARKSUN 3.5 RESOURCES AND MY OWN WITH NOW A BIT OF PATHFINDER TO RUN THE GAME.  THE CHARACTERS HAD TO BE REDONE FROM SCRATCH DUE TO THIS AND WELL…. THE COMPUTER THEY WERE ON HAS JOINED THE CLOUD ABOVE BUT UNRETRIEVABLE.

SO HERE WE GO (AGAIN) TRYING TO PICK UP WHERE I LEFT OFF SO LONG AGO.

MANIA		9	RACE 1 / PSY WAR 4 / RANGER 4
COSA		        9	RACE 1 / MAGE 8
BELINDA	        9	RACE 1 / BAR 6 / WATER CLERIC 2
BASIK		9	RACE 1/ FIGHTER 8

JAVIDIUS	        13	RACE 1 / PSION 12 (NOMAD)


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“REFOCUS“
SEGMENT 159

WINDS 	DAY 22
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
CRESCENT FOREST- JUST NORTH OF GULG

Cosa awakens and groggy. She is uncertain where anyone is and knows only there are hairy creatures within these woods, hungry cannibals and three men whom she distrusts.  They seem to be looking for her.  She hopes they are not slavers or worse- agents of Gulg looking to capture her for a reward.

One of the men is standing by the cave entrance.  He seems slightly nervous to be there.  The others are gone.  Deciding this is the best time to possibly escape she carefully places her fingers on the ground.  Being within the forest makes it easy to draw energy for a spell.  Too easy.  She cuts off the flow of energy quickly as she witnesses a few roots dry and crack above her.

She creeps forward until she is within range of the man.   Though a possible slaver or agent of Gulg, he has not harmed her so she wishes to not kill him.  She whispers the words while waving a hand with her fingers wavering a dead beetle husk falls from her palm.

It begins as the guard swats at a bug.  Then another.   Suddenly gnats swarm around his head and upper body.  They are attracted to his sweat and subtle suggestion to swarm there.  The man runs off trying to escape the swarm.

Cosa peers out and sees nothing so she leaves….  “Where are you Mania?”

The “young” man known to her as Mania is not far away but lost.  Tracking in a forest with dry grass on the ground and trees surrounding him is very different from tracking in the open desert.  His mentor, Dutch, a top caravan leader for House Blewes, mentioned how to track in these lands.  It is not as much as the ground but also watching for damaged twigs, strands of fabric in the brush and even how the animals act.   In the desert, one can hear sand blowing over rocks and see the wind patterns easily.  Here, there are distractions of the wind in the trees and birds.  So. Many. Damned. Birds.

He finds a trail.  It has the small footprints of the halflings which strikes him as odd.   They should be smarter than this.  Then hesitating, he thinks it through.   He has heard of Tembos doing this.   One creature will purposely leave a track to distract followers as the others in a pack flank it.  Looking about carefully he sees nothing but low brush and stunted trees.  Then he looks higher.  Ah- there we go.

A halfling is in the trees searching for him.  He gets lower to the ground behind the brush and waits.  A few minutes go by then he peeks up after hearing some strange bird calls.  The halfling has moved on but recently.

Two women.  He has lost two women…. No three women actually.  Glaze disappeared many days ago.  Belinda was taken by a Psion they now hunt.  They being himself and Cosa.  112 was with them but has fallen once in this strange world called a forest.  From what Dutch has told him, the forests beyond the Ringing Mountains are even thicker and more dangerous.  Some day.   For now he will find Cosa and Belinda first.

Walking near but not on a dry stream bed, he spots his quarry- “Cosa!”


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“LOST & MISERABLE“
SEGMENT 160

WINDS 	DAY 23
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
CRESCENT FOREST- BETWEEN GULG AND NIBENAY

“Breakfast is ready.” Cosa announces.

The erdlu eggs were a welcome find.  Escaping with them from an angry mother- not so welcome.

They discover a small trickling bit of water coming out of a crack in the rocks.   They wash and later frolic in the water as young lovers will.  Refreshed, they head out from the nice little grove.  The whole time they were being watched an elven druid.   She says and does nothing as the two have done nothing to harm her grove.  That said, using birds and little creatures resembling rats with furry tails, the druid follows their progress to the NE.

“I hope she is okay.”

“I am sure Belinda is fine.  From what we found out in North Ledo, it is someone whom knows her that has taken her.   He is returning her to their home- in The Black Spine Mountains.  We’ll see to it she is fine and if not, get her out of there.” Adds Mania watching a strange insect with large and colorful fluttering wings.  “HEY!    I know what that is!  It was in one of your books…. A fire…. No…a fairfly…, a Fairy!” 

“No silly boy.   That is not a fairy.   Those have been dead for several centuries. It’s a butterfly.”  Giggling, she hurries after him and the butterfly.   They give chase for several hundred feet until they find themselves exposed in a field of dry tall grass and brush.  “What is that?”

Cosa motions to the forest’s edge once more.  They can see remains of a stone structure largely surrounded by shade trees.  Going there Mania slows down and places his hands on his weapons- two Singing Sticks.  “I think we are not alone.”  He nods to a spot near the structure.  In the deep shadows, standing in thick green grass stands a dark slender figure.

“Maybe we should just go.   I’m sure how close we are to the territories of Gulg or Nibenay but we don’t want to alert the Templars of either to know we are here.” Cosa adds placing a hand on his.

Watching the figure, they witness the figure drop to the knees as if injured.  Both can’t help it but move forward towards the shadowed figure.  As they get closer, they see a nude dark skinned female with elven traits but short- very short for an elf.  Perhaps a child except for she has a grown woman’s figure.  She has dropped to her knees next to a shallow pool of water that lies under the shadows of the trees here.

“Hello?   Hello- What is wrong?  Can we help?” Mania calls out.

A burst of small animals scurry away into the woods and birds fly away.  Ripples within the water suggest animals moving away here also.  

“We mean no harm.” Calls Cosa.

[DM NOTES nat 20 and 19 on saves- nice]

The young woman is crying and sobbing.  Both the warrior and mage can feel her pain and sorrow.  She is incredibly beautiful and seems like a perfect fit for this area.

She looks up , tears are streaming down her cheeks.  “The land…..it is sick…. I weep for it.”

Looking warily to each other the two stop about 30ft from her.  She is unlike anything they have seen.  Mania looks her over carefully from foot to head and back.  Trembling more than he realizes, he speaks softly to her.  “Are you…. A Fey?”   Cosa crushes his hand for suggesting such a thing.

The sobbing woman stops and sniffles a bit.   She slowly gets up and turns around to face the darker areas of the forest.  She looks over her shoulder in a tempting way and begins to walk away.

“No!   please- wait.  I want to talk to you.  He would have chased after her if Cosa was not holding his wrist.  The woman looks back once more then her dark skin begins to blend into the dark shadows and she disappears.  

Together, Cosa and Mania cautiously walks to the pond and looks to where she disappeared.  A small cave, maybe four foot high and wide can be seen.  The woman’s home they guess.  Before Mania can suggest they investigate something disturbs more birds from the ruins.


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“POISONED“
SEGMENT 161

WINDS 	DAY 23
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
RUINS ON THE EDGE OF THE CRESCENT FOREST- BETWEEN GULG AND NIBENAY

“Sounds big.”

“Maybe we should just avoid it- leave.” Suggests Cosa.

They circle around the ruins.  The stone building may have once been two stories tall but now only walls 4-8 feet tall remain.  Lose stone liters the field and remains in piles near the main building.

“May be a threat to the woman.  I want to check it out.”

Cosa hates the determination for Mania to defend “another” woman.  Especially when Belinda is still missing and days away.

A shadow is moving and shifting in the remains of a doorway ahead of them.  Besides “big” Mania can not identify it without peering into the ruins.  As Mania leans against the wall and prepares to step into the doorway, Cosa steps on rocks on the ground that grind loudly against each other.  Whatever is inside has heard her.  The shadow grows and exits the doorway.  Whatever is inside is at the exit now. 

Mania gives her a dirty look then slowly peers in and sees a large Barbed Scorpion!

Mania reaches into his mind and envisions a shield to appear between the scorpion and himself.  Cosa once more calls on energy from the surrounding forest.  She releases it as a ray of concentrated heat like a mirror and the dark sun above.  The air shimmers as the concentrated heat beam strikes the shell of the scorpion which blackens and cracks.  The pain must be intense as the scorpion’s scream is intolerable.  It charges ahead.  Mania easily keeps his psionic defenses up as the claws pounce into it as it reaches for him.  The stinger however goes over the shield and tags him on the back.  Luckily for him, it is the armored barbs that strike- not the poisonous stinger.

Mania pushes forward and strikes the region of the scorpions head.  Cosa begins to draw energy and can not cut off the flow.  “NO!” she calls out and the spell is lost as the grass under her feet and the moss on the rocks shrivel and blacken. [nat 1 to draw power- ouch].  Distracted by her calling out, the stinger strikes Mania [confirmed crit] [sigh nat 1 Fort check also].

Mania’s swings are wild as he feels the poison within his body already [-7 CON total] and suddenly he feels that even if that woman was a Fey- she is on her own.  Uneasy with the results of casting her scorching ray, Cosa calls on the forest’s power.  She places her hand along the larger stone piece that acts as a door jam and shapes it. The large scorpion finds itself pinned as the rock pushes out and just pushes it into the other stones.

“Lets go.  I’m not sure how long that will hold it.”

And thus they flee and Cosa has once more accidently defiled.


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2019)

The Lampad


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2019)

Ruins with a Barbed Scorpion


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“AND IN NIBENAY“
SEGMENT 163

WINDS 	DAY 24
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
NIBENAY- TEMPLAR’S QUARTERS

“It” moved.

Yes “it”.

Keela is now beginning to show.  She is pregnant with the King’s child.   The other templars feel it is a good sign to conceive on the first try.  Keela secretly wonders if they were ever raped by a eight foot tall gaunt reptilian creature.   She hopes so.  Oh how she hates them.

Her position within the templarate has increased with her pregnancy.   She is pampered with scented bathes and silken clothes.  She gets the best foods and even at times the first choice of goods “found” within the city.  Not all of them had traces of blood on them.  Stolen perhaps.

Sadly, to go with this, she is checked on by Nibenay, or at least his contacts, regularly.  The creature Dhojakt, Nibenay’s son, checks the most often.  It is a deed of pain and anguish no doubt.  It reminds her that the “it” within her once looked like him and may be him.  She can only hope not.  The creature says he looks forward to having a new sibling.   Most likely he has eaten the others.  He even asked if I had names picked for “it”.  The bastard.

At five months, she is roughly half way through it.  She tries not to think about surviving the birthing.  Birth is difficult on the mother normally.   But as a creation of a Sorcerer-King it may be worse.  For a brief moment she thinks about “him”.  The malicious and seductive young man that fled the city with the bitch Cosa.

By the elements- so many need to pay for the suffering she has endured already.  Next week her parents will pay.  In a fit, she declared them traitors and had them imprisoned.  They will be in the gladiatorial arena then.  Perhaps they will rethink and regret forcing her into the marriage with Nibenay.  Even if not, they will die pleading for their lives.  She has arranged the gladiator known as Zukkuas to fight them.  He is known for drawing out the match using barbed whips and armored gauntlets to beat his foes first.

Della enters the room quietly.  The 10 year old girl has just recently arrived.  She is much like herself.  Her parents are merchants that sell the local nuts and spices to the locals and to House Shom to be traded to other cities.  The girl was offered as a gift to the King to garner special rites to the forests where the nuts grow that they sell.  The King took the gift and her younger sister- Lizza.  Both will eventually become his wives.

“Would you like me to draw a bath for you today?” She asks with her eyes always to the ground.  She never uses the word ‘Queen’.   Being a wife to the King doesn’t give you that much rank here.  There are after all over a hundred wives at any given week.

“No.  I had one last night.”  Keela walks to her mirror and sits down.  On cue, the young girl hurries up to her.  

“Brush your hair this morning?” 

“Yes.  You may brush my hair.”

The young girl begins to brush her hair.  The brush is incredible to look at.   It is made of the dark red Afgari wood with gems embedded on the back.  Silver engravings of the faces of ages past rulers are depicted.  It has a magical touch of purifying hair making it glisten and look golden.   The young girl looks forward to when SHE will have her hair brushed with it.

Today, Keela must oversee a new project being begun in a section of city abandoned for the past three decades.  Nibenay wishes for a new temple to be made for his personal use.   She hopes it will be his tomb and if so, will hurry to get it constructed.


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“HELPING HAND“
SEGMENT 164

WINDS 	DAY 23
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
THE FOREST EDGE BETWEEN GULG AND NIBENAY

“Comon Mania- just a little further to go.”

“Do ….do I get to throw up then?”

“Just another twenty steps and the brush will create a hiding space for us.”

“Oh.    Bleeeeeeaaach.”

Sighs.  “Better?”

“Yeah.   Uhhhn….bleeeeeeearchkkkk.”

“You are leaving a trail.  Stop it.    I told you NOT to enter the ruins.  If you die on me I’m going to kill you.”

“you too.”  The very sick young man tries to stumble to the cover Cosa is directing him to.  The poison is strong.   He is sweating a thick oily sweat and pale.   She knows he will not die.  It is not his fate to do so.  At least not from a scorpion, even if it was big enough for a half-giant to ride.  As he falls onto the soft moss she notes the tears and puncture marks on the leather he is wearing.  She’ll have to try to mend that but for now…. It is all about him.

It is not long before he is asleep.   There is little she can do for him.  Since he is lying on his side, she decides to mend his clothes first.   Being careful to pull only a small bit of energy from the trees around them, she begins to mend the tears and holes.  She wishes Belinda was here,  Her powers over healing would make his recovery quicker.

Two hours go by and she decides to look into her notes.  When in the Veiled Alliance of Nibenay, she had come across a journal with encoded writing and strange drawings on them.  The Journal of Veena.  Veena was believed to be a Veiled Alliance member of the past.  She could see the future and wrote of it and did drawings within the book.   Cosa has several pages of this journal.  She wants to find more and was beginning to when life happened.  She met Mania and everything changed.

Now, less than a year later, she has fled the relative safety of her underground home in Nibenay.   She discovered Veena had ties to a team of repels known both as the Sentinels of Bodach and as the Preserver Knights.  Though given little direction by them on where the missing pages are, they were seeking them.   Then, as before, life happened.   Now they seek to find their kidnapped fiend Belinda.

Looking at the one page, she sees what she believes is Mania.  He stands as a leader on a battlefield.  Fires with ruined cities and a somewhat reptilian creature is shown on one side and fleeing (or attacking) ordinary people with mountains and forests are on the other.   Something in the sky resembled a humanoid moth or butterfly.   The Pyreen they spoke to, Sar-Savos seemed both fearful and hopeful of seeing the image.   His take on the image was Mania was the deciding factor in the battle for freedom or slavery, good vs evil.  He didn’t know which Mania was.

Another page she had found was even harder to decipher.  It has large stone heads carved and in different states of decay and wear within a thick forest.    The words she could understand were “Valley of Wisdom”.

She spends three hours going over the two pages.  Looking for anything she may have missed or misread and finds nothing new.  Deciding it was time for a break, she carefully places the two pages away in a secure spot within her bag that has a hidden pouch normally reserved for her spell book.  She checks on him one last time then takes their water skins and heads back to the ruins where the scorpion was.  And a shallow pool.

The scorpion has left.  She doesn’t see it anywhere so she continues across the grass to the shaded pool.  She fills them both and gets a drink for herself.  She tries not to but looks into the deep shadows where the woman was.   Could Mania be correct?   Could she have been a fey?   She has seen stranger.

Capping the water skins, she returns to Mania.  He is still burning up from the poison.   She has arcane magic- not elemental magic.  She can’t help him.

THE NEXT DAY

She is not sure if these are safe but she has found some berries to eat and returns to Mania with them and fresh water.

His fever sweats have stopped,  That is a good sign.  Many of his deep cuts and puncture marks are looking closed up also.   He has a very good recovery rate for a non-Mul but this surprises her.   But it is a good sign.

Later that day, she returns from a short walk when she notes there are berries in the bowl she did not pick.   These berries look pristine and perfect also.  Curious.   Oh.   And her bag has been touched.  She always knots the strings left to right.  The knot is right to left.   Someone has been here.

Mania is healthy enough now to take food.  She gives him some of the fresher looking berries.  He eats them slowly with some juice dripping off his chin but he is getting better.  She leaves to refill the water skins once more but this time hurries about it.  When she returns, she finds her suspicions are true.

“Hello.  How are we today?”

Startled, the Lampad rolls away from the bag and papers and into the deeper shadows of the trees.

“I can still see you.   I mean you no harm.   Have you been helping him?  He is very sick.”  Cosa asks giving a pause between each question or comment.

The naked short dark skinned woman stares are her from the safety of the dark shadows.   Cosa sits down ten feet away.  She crosses her legs and places her hand to the side and flat to the ground.  And waits.

The woman tilts her head and watches back.  It is clear she is curious.   She chirps a few syllables and gives an strange animal like look.  Cosa looks back and smiles.   A slight hint of warmth and comforting smells can be detected in the air.  Cosa reaches out with her inborn psionic power to detect certain dangers.

Having detected no harmful intentions from the creature before her she then reaches out while smiling warmly.  She tries to charm the skittish woman.  The woman smiles back and looks to Mania and motions to and fro between them.

“Are we a couple?   Is that what you are wondering?   Yes.  Yes we are.” Cosa is beginning to think this is a young woman-  maybe an early teenager.

“I am Cosa.   And this is Mania.”

“Kozzah and Mana” the woman repeats.

“Co-Sah and Man-ia” she gently corrects.  Pointing to her…. “And your name?”

The woman smiles sheepishly and skitters into the brush.   She stops and looks at Cosa with a smile.  “Lampad” and hurries off disappearing without a sound.

Concerned about her notes and spell book, Cosa checks on them and her bag in general.   They are fine.  Mania look even better and even groans and semi-awakens as he rolls over.  “sup?” then closes his eyes with a goofy smile.   He is snoring within a few minutes.

The fruit is clearly from their new friend and either very good for him or magically enhanced.  He is awake but still tired that night.  Cosa and he lay there in the dark whispering about their new friend and whatever comes to their minds.   They hope to leave the next day or the day after.

TWO DAYS AFTER

Though not fully recovered still, Mania is up walking once more.  They stop by the pool and refill their skins.  There, sitting on a plucked lilly pad are fruits and nuts.  Gifts from the fey guardian.  Each thank the darkness nearby where they believe the woman lives before leaving.


----------



## megamania (Feb 6, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“THE STRANGE TALE OF BASIK“
SEGMENT 165

NOMAD DAY 8
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
IN THE BADLANDS OF THE BLACK SPINE MOUNTAINS

“Hold the chisel this way.  Hold the chisel that way. Don’t you understand how to use a chisel?”  Grumbles the man as he walks through the rocky natural maze-like area known as a Bad land.  “No!   No I don’t!  I know how to stick the pointy end of my trident into a Gith.   I know how to feint to the left and strike with the weapon on the right!”   The man growls in utter frustration…. And loneliness.    

The normally happy-go-lucky fighter is not having a good day.   But his story wouldn’t be complete if we don’t go back a month or so in Nibenay.   It started with a simple gathering of childhood friends in the private home of Temmnya Shom of House Shom.

“Oh I remember how he danced for you!  He was a hopping and jumping about as you tossed those blades at his feet!” Hahahahahah  Laughs a woman dressed in silks, pearls and gold.  She has had at least one too many wines already…. And the night is young.  Her name is Temmnya Shom.

Laughing with her is a woman dressed in fine clothes and a headpiece depicting a cobra with feathers.  A gift from a now-dead suitor from Draj.  She is spilling her own wine and has not noticed how drunken she has become.  Her name is Veslah.  She is a Templar-wife of Nibenay. 

“Now I would use my magics to make him dance!” She laughs as she stabs at the air with her fingers splayed wide.

The servants are not impressed.   “Accidents” often occurred when these two childhood friends got together.   Many accidents that led to the death (s) of servants.

“Did you know his brother later came to me?  He was on his knees pleading.”  She sets down her drink and gets off the large pillows to kneel on the floor before the Templar.  “Don’t hold my brother’s actions against us!  Please!  I’ll do anything!  Anything!”  a new burst of laughter escapes from both of them.

“Hahahah!  I like it when you kneel before me!  You are very good!” calls out the drunken templar.

“hahaha….. excuse me?”

Uh-oh.   The servants, even the bards in the background, suddenly remember something urgent to do.

“I am your best childhood friend BUT…. But  I am also your Templar.”   Still smiling Veslah takes another sip.   “Now, unless you have something in mind to do while there…. You may get up.”

“What?”  Temmnya stumbles and over balances twice as she stands up right.    “Do you insult me Veslah?   Do you make me out to be a normal rabble person before you?!?  I am…. Shom!     Dropping to a knee she frowns at her spilt wine.  The frown gets deeper as she notes she must pour herself more wine as all of the slaves have left the room.

“What do you suggest?” the templar snarls with increasing menace.

Both stare at each other.

“A contest!” Declares Veslah.

“A contest then!”   clumsily Temmnya reseats herself.  “A contest of…. “

“Champions!” and they laugh again.  The braver slaves begin to return warily.

Two hours pass as the two drunken women hammer out the details (with no logic what-so-ever to it).  

“The rules arsh simple then.  You, Temmnya Shom, high ranshking member of the awesomely great house Shom will present a champion.   I, The prettiest and most awesome of the king’s templars, will also presence a champion.”

“So on.  It sounds greats sus far. “

Like two very bad actors the merchant and templar begin their contest of respect.  

“I, Temmnya Shom, prrsence to you my champpeen- Seus.  A Mul steps foreward.  He twists his neck making a cracking sound. He thumps his spear twice on the ground then steps back.

“I thoughts is name was Zeus?”

“It is.  Is Seus.”

“Okay then.   It will be Zeus vs my champion-   I give you……” she sweeps her arm to the side to point at where her champion would be.  In doing so, the slave needs to dunk under her or be slapped.   Perhaps being slapped would have been better.   Veslah blinks trying to determine the truth at hand.  “Where is my champion?”

Five minutes ago-
“Hurry Basik.   The master is drunken and in a foul mood.   She is drinking at House Shom again.” Stutters the slave in grave concern for his well being.  “WE must be quick.   Tonight we will go through her courtyard- not the rear entrance.  Hurry.”

The human fighter rolls his eyes.   He picks up his armor and follows.   Whenever the two childhood friends get together someone dies or requires healing.   He is slow to follow.  He has never been allowed in the house.   He is curious and looks around as they move.  The servant is a room ahead of him now.

Something catches his eye in the dim light in a corner.    If he must die tonight, he will enjoy whatever he can the positive minded fighter thinks.  It is a dagger under glass.   Curious.   Trophy?   The slave calls for him from two rooms away.  “Hurry or we will both be killed!”

They move outside of the city walls where a guard motions for them to go.   Basik sees his master and another woman leaning against each other.   A muscular mul surrounded by guards stands behind them.  

“Bashik….I should have you ‘ipped for making me and Tem wait.”

Basik is given a trident and a bone dagger.  The mul has a stone spear and a stone dagger.  “Thas rules are simple.  We count to three and youse runs into the desert.  You are to hunt and kills a gith.  The first back with a head wins.  Understoood?”

The mul and Basik look at their weapons, to each other, to their drunken masters then back to the city gates.   They look to each other again and smile.

In a strangled sing-song, the two drunken women begin.   “Ones…..  a Twos…… THREE!”

The two warriors sprint away into the desert…. Into the dark.

Ten minutes later-

“Well?” asks Basik.

“The moons smile on us both.   We are not being followed.”   The two warriors do a fist bump and a farewell and flee.


THE NEXT MORNING

The two women awaken in pain.   Veslah curses to herself.  Her hangover is so severe she can not recall the proper words to use to remove the toxins from her body magically.   Temmnya doesn’t have templar magic to help her, but she does have grapes infused with the same spell that she eats one by one with most of the juices leaking out of her mouth.   Neither clearly remembers why they have dirt and sand in their shoes.   A naked slave is on the floor between them.  His feet have been destroyed by magic and stabbing marks.   Neither knows if he is alive or care either way.

Veslah mumbles something along the lines of “great time.  Do it again soon.” And leaves.  The fresh air and time it takes to do her “walk of shame” brings some memories back.   She remembers the disappointment of possibly losing their contest.   She will be sure to lash him when she feels better- this afternoon or tomorrow.

She reaches her home and stumbles to the room where she keeps her paintings and sculptures.   She begins to remember now.   Basik….. Basik the bastard- never returned.  Zeus killed him.  That is cheating.  Shom will need to make amends for that.    Oh.   Zeus didn’t…… errrrrr……

Drunken they let the slaves have freedom to gain honor.   For this they fled.   Traitors!   Then she stops all thinking and sneers in  anger and further frustration.    In the corner, where she kept her most favored possession, a dagger that Nibenay himself gave her, sits an empty case.  She has been robbed.  

NOMAD DAY 11

Hot.    So hot.   Basik has escaped Nibenay just to die of thirst in the silt.

He has walked for days.  He found water here and there but with no water skin he was at the mercy of cactus and salty & gritty water in shallow oasis that often where watched over by slave tribes or worse elves.

Believing he is about to die….. he rules over (when did he fall down?) and blows silt from his mouth.  He traveled what he thought was north.   That would have lead him to the Black Spine Mountains where he hoped to find shelter.  Instead he found…..silt.    He went in the wrong direction or doesn’t understand the layout here.  The blowing silt makes it hard to see anything- even mountains in the distance.   He closes his eyes to die.

He awakens with a dry throat but a sense of moisture on him.  And blessed shade.  Or is it darkness.

He hears someone move away in a hurry.  He sits upright in the nest of torn cloth and ….drapes?    Someone is coming back towards him.    He can not see well enough to find a weapon…. Where is his trophy?   “Hello?”

“Hello and well met.  I am Ten Pug.  Who are you?”

Basik has found a slave tribe run by a handicapped mul named Ten-Pug.   They have a shelter near the Silt way that was once a temple or something of incredible size.  To belong and remain here Basik had to shown some skills with sculpture.    

He has none.

Having many guards and military types already for protection, Basik was given some supplies and was asked to leave the clan.  He was given directs to locate the Black Spine Mountains and warned of the gith that live there and sent on his way.   

WINDS 	DAY 23
Basik finds there are too many Gith here.   Whomever told him one could escape to here and be safe was incredibly insane.


----------



## megamania (Feb 6, 2019)

Any thoughts before we begin to kill Gith?


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“GITH IN THE BLACK SPINE MOUNTAINS“
SEGMENT 166

WINDS 	DAY 28
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
BAD LANDS SOUTH-WEST OF THE BLACK SPINE MOUNTAINS

Mania and Cosa have arrived at the beginning of the Badlands that shelter the Black Spine Mountains.

“So…. How are we going to find Belinda now that we are here?”

“I have no idea.  Maybe ask around?” offers Mania looking at the sharply rising rock formations before him.

The Rocky Badlands are like a natural maze of rock.  Walls rise anywhere from a foot or two to over thirty feet in height.   Most of the walls are sharp rises that are nearly completely vertical.  They can be climbed but are very difficult to.   Dutch, Mania’s tutor in ways of survival in the desert, once suggested these were formed by a mix of magic and uncontrollable rivers and waterways that literally carved out the alley-ways.   Seems doubtful but he has seen crazier things.

“Ask who?  I have heard there areas at as a shelter for any number of people or creatures that would kill us and take our equipment vs helping us.”

“What equipment?   We lost most of our goods.  I have my leather and clubs.  You kept your bag but it is running low on goods.   Eh- I heard slave tribes take refuge here also.   I am hoping for that type of encounter.”

“I’m sure you are.” Smirks Cosa.   He is so smart yet so dumb at the same time.  Maybe that is why she has come to love him so much in such a short time.   Maybe its just because life tends to be so short for anyone defying the Sorcerer-Kings.

“Do you have any magic that can help us?”

Cosa begins to look into her bag to see what she has when suddenly a dozen gith leap out from either side of them.  Both she and Mania are half-clubbed / half-stabbed by their crude weapons. [DM Note- back to back nat 20’s on the charge- daaaaamn!]   Mania rolls forward nearly being stabbed again and comes up reaching for his weapons.  Cosa steps back and pulls out a piece of Sulphur and calls on the spell it is used for.  A violent fireball erupts from the backside of one group. The flames wash over that group and strikes half of the other group just missing Mania.   Eight Gith drop in flames and roll about until becoming still.  The remainder look at them and flee.

“Cosa!” calls out Mania as he spots blood coming out from between her fingers on her side.  She drops to a knee and nods.  Obviously lying to him.

Not far away, a lone figure is moving from corner to corner trying not to be seen by any one. He hears a call and turns and then spots a plume of fire and shrieks of pain.  Trouble.

Basik points his trident in that general direction and moves slowly to it.   Anything wielding magic like that should be avoided but maybe they need help ….and can help him.  He is lost within these damned canyons.

He hears something scurrying towards him so he dunks down behind a large boulder.  Several gith, one smoking, “runs” by him.   Gith are bad.  Maybe the mage is good.  Basik then rethinks this a bit.  A Templar would attack gith for sport.  He stays hidden but sees nothing chasing the fleeing gith.  “Now what” he wonders.

Mania finds what he was looking for-  a hard to get at space that would be easy to defend.   He strongly suspects the gith will be back and in greater numbers.   He aids Cosa to get there.   Checks on her briefly then goes and does his best to remove tracks and dripped blood.  He hopes he they don’t have a good sense of smell.

“It’s a bleeder.   Not deep but it struck just right…. I think.” Offers Cosa as Mania returns to her.   

“We make a great pair.” Comments Mania as he looks at the gouge again.

“We do?”

“Yeah.  Seems we take turns being immobilized.”

“Immobilized?   Such a big word.” Smirks Cosa.

“Heh.  Yeah.  I picked it from someone at some point.”

“I miss Belinda.” Mania adds as an afterthought.

“So do I.  That’s why we are going to find her and help her.”

“That too.”

“Funny boy.”

“No- not like that.  I miss her healing ability.”

Cosa and Mania remain hidden and eat next to the last of the food given to them by the Fey lady.  Not far away, a lone man sits behind a rock wondering what will become of him.   His food supply is low and he has no idea how to get out of here.


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2019)

Sneaky ambushing Gith…...


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“GITH IN THE BLACK SPINE MOUNTAINS“
SEGMENT 167

STORM 	DAY 01
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
BAD LANDS SOUTH-WEST OF THE BLACK SPINE MOUNTAINS

Basik awakens and in a panicked scrabble- backs further into the corner.   He fell asleep behind his boulder!    Seeing he is safe and in the clear, he crawls out from the boulder and checks for Gith.  There are none.

Safe.

He stands up and looks about.   Nothing.    He begins to step forward when someone grabs him by the chest and places something at his throat.

“Don’t move.”

“Not moving.  See me not moving.” Says Basik.   Of all the rotten things…..   “Can I help you?”

“Who are you and what are you doing here?”

“Basik.   And I’m Lost.   I can go somewhere else if you wish.”

“Lost?   Great.” And the person pushes the fighter forward a few steps.

“I’m turning now and….. ah.”  Basik turns and sees a man in black with a black mask on.  He has a small club or stick in his hand.  “I am Basik.”

Mania looks him over.   “I was hoping you may know the way around here.  How long have you been here?”

“Couple of days.    The Gith are everywhere.    Couple of other creatures here I have only heard of within the gladiatorial pens.”  He says while visibly relaxing.

Mania debates what to do.    This guy is either a very clever survivor or very lucky.  This level of gullibility would get most people killed already.  “Perhaps…. Perhaps we can help each other.”  

Now it is Basik’s turn to suspicious.  “How?”

“I am lost also.  But it is very important I find someone that is also here- most likely against her will.  Together, maybe we can find her and find a way out.”

“I…. I would like that very much.” And he holds out his hand in agreement.

Still cautious, Mania leads him along.  He is talking the whole time and about the TWO of them.   Mania ducks into a hidden passage and Basik follows then learns why the mystery man was speaking so loud.  He was alerting someone else of his presence.

Cosa, when she first heard him called on her Inborn power to detect ill thoughts and held onto a spell component…. Because Mania can be gullible and wanting to help people he shouldn’t.”

“If I knew you were bringing company I would have prepared a snack.  Who are you?”

“Basik.  I am from-  your Hurt!”

“You noticed.”  Her vision blurs some then she snaps back.  “Go on before I accidently fireball you.”

“That was you?  I saw the gith fleeing.  They will be back.”

“Thus, in part why we need help.”


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“AND ONE MORE JOINS THE GROUP“
SEGMENT 168

STORM 	DAY 02
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
BAD LANDS SOUTH-WEST OF THE BLACK SPINE MOUNTAINS

“Jaque and Chill went up the hill with a bucket and a song.”  Sings the Cleric of Earth also known as the Sand Jozal.   “Mama and Papa wondered why they were taking so long.”

He is dressed in brown but under his tattered cape and cowl is a clean and neat leather armor with studs made of a mix of stone, crystal, obsidian and even a few pieces of metal.   He pauses and now whistles his tune as he crouches down and looks at the ground.

He picks at a few pebbles there while studying the ground.  He whistles softer now as he pauses.  “Powers of Earth and Stone give me the power and the power to these small but important messengers of faith.”  Then whistling again he flicks one pebble ahead while holding onto three more.

Suddenly he turns and throws a pebble directly behind him.  A gith stalker squeals and falls to the ground.  The explosive pebble has gutted him.  Two other gith charge and leap over the dropped clan member.  The screaming one takes a mouthful and half of his throat blows out covering the third one.  This pebble hits also but he limps rapidly away.

“I do hate interruptions during my songs.”  Artuuk comments with a small hint of a smirk on his shadowed face.   He holds onto his necklace made of leather and a worked stone and waits and listens.  He backs up into the rocks and whispers something that sounds more like rocks grinding together than words and he takes another step into the rock wall behind him.

Many Gith hop to where he was.  They check on the two downed members.  Not for their well being but for anything of use or value.   Another gith, one with a fresh and bleeding wound on his leg speaks to the others.  They move on hoping to find this one and kill him along with the others.

Several minutes go by before the cleric steps back out of the rock formation.  “Others?”  He adjusts his gear, including a large empty sack he has folded and lashed to his back under the cape.  “Now that may offer some opportunities for me.”   And he begins to walk in the direction of the Gith.

“Thus in part why we need help.” Comments Mania as he moves to Cosa.

“I’m not sure but maybe I can make a gurney and we can leave that way.” Offers Basik. 

“One- it’ll leave tracks too hard to hide.  Two- and most important- we are here find a friend.  Her name is Belinda.   She is with her Uncle… we think.  Everything we have learned was second or third hand from various taverns, caravans and if you trust them- elves.”

“Oh well then-“ Basik begins but is interrupted.

“Someone is hunting us…. And nearby.  I can pick up their thoughts.”

Even as the three turn to the entrance to their sheltered area a shadow hops into view.  Gith!

“Told you!” and Basik charges out with his trident before him.

“Are you up for this?”

“Do I have a choice?” answers Cosa.

Near by, having used magic to quietly rise and run along the top of the rock ridges, Artuuk spots what the Gith are after.   Careful to not make a sound or kick stones off the ridge, he crouches down and watches.

He sees a man wielding a trident rush out.   He takes a defensive stance at the entrance to a small dead end area.  Another man, dressed in black rushes out wielding two small clubs in each hand.   Who … or what are they protecting he wonders.   A bead of green energy streaks out between the warriors into the midst of the Gith.   They were trying to spread out.   This will hurt.  Suddenly a fireball blast erupts and ten gith drop.  Most dead before even hitting the ground.

More gith charge in.  The cleric guessed two dozen.  Close.  26 total.  Some are charging.   “I’m out of Sulphur and the such.  I’ll do something.” Calls out a woman from within the space.  Frowning, the cleric pauses and watches the thin moss growing nearby.  He sees no signs of defilement.  That much at least is good.

A huge number of centipedes swrm from cracks and holes in the stone.  A centipede swarm rushes into the center of the attacking gith.  It stops their onward progression.  Too late for one whom is covered by the venomous vermin. It screams and thrashes about.   Worse- it drops into the swarm.

Oh- the leader is after the man in black.  “Powers of Earth and Stone give me the power and the power to these small but important messengers of faith.”  

“Aunt Lizzy came into town one day.   The mayor dressed in goose down stopped her …..”   Using a sling a powered stone strikes and caves in a head.  The gith falls into the swarming vermin without crying out.
Between the four of them and the swarm, the battle goes quick.  The last four gith flee.

Mania whirls to the far wall where he had seen a shadow up high.   “Who are you?!?”


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2019)

UNDER A DARKSUN
“SEEKING BELINDA“
SEGMENT 169

STORM 	DAY 02
YEAR 23	
RAL CONTEMPLATION KING’S    AGE 190
BAD LANDS SOUTH-WEST OF THE BLACK SPINE MOUNTAINS

“Yes.  My patron can heal her.” Artuuk agrees.

Everyone stands there….. waiting.

“Will you heal her?  Please?”

“I work in trade.  What do you have to offer me?  I am flexable.”

Dead Cold Silence

“You helped us against the gith but you won’t help us recover?”

“I hate Gith.”

“Well I guess that makes everything all hunky-dory here.”  Mania begins to get up to try to force the cleric to heal Cosa.  She grabs his hand to stop him.

“Don’t”

“You reopened the wound.  How can you be so okay with this while you could be dead tomorrow?!?”

“Flexible.   Define flexible.” Cosa weakly asks the wandering cleric.

“I am a collector.  I like things to remember people by.  He pinches his chin into his chest and begins to point at the various items woven into his armor.  “This-  this piece of black obsidian I got for my services when I aided a caravan near Urik.  This stone- see how it was carefully painted-“

“Looks like a child did it” grumbles Mania.

“A child that poured her heart into it after I saved her pet Z’tal.”

“See…. He is reasonable.  Offer him something.”  The Cleric waits.

Balik offers him something.   “I have this dagger I kinda found……”

“No.  I don’t want your dagger.  I want something unique.  Something special.”

“It talks to me and says strange things in a strange language.”

The cleric ignores him.

“We escaped capture several times.   Each time we would lose more equipment.  We have only what you see.”

“A promise.”  This piques his interest.

“What kind of promise?”

“That we will -together- create and offer a gift worthy.”

He thinks about this and shrugs.  “Okay.”

Picking up sand and grit, the cleric kneels before Cosa.   

“Powers of Earth and Stone please honor us both with the power of healing so that we can further your cause.”   He holds the handful of dirt in his hands above his head and slowly lowers them to her exposed wound.  He dripples the dirt onto her.  More grit and stone pours from his hands than should have been there.  She winces under the pressure as the dirt lands on her wound.  The salt hurts but she goes on.  She has learned that as nonlogical as it is to use dirt to heal an open wound, it is what an earth cleric does.    The dirt continues to tumbles over her side where the crude spear had struck her.  The dirt piles up along her side and covers the wound up.   She shifts to get up but he stops her.   “Give it a moment.”

Satisfied, he leans back. And smiles.  “Now you may sit up.”

She shifts getting her elbows under her weight then pushes up with a grunt.  The dirt pile slides off of her and only a scar remains.

“And you Basik…. What have you to offer?”

“A saying?” he offers.

Artuuk thinks this over.   “Is this something you have heard or from your dagger?”

“The dagger.”

“Agreed.”

The rest of the day is spent resting and sharing stories.  Holding the dagger, Artuuk learns how to sing a song about a drunken inventor and his would be wife.  It is spoken in a strange language called Gnome.  It was once spoken by a dead race thousands of years ago.

Artuuk agrees to help the three find Belinda.  A water cleric – barbarian would most certainly have a means to pay him back.


“I know of several inhabited areas by a single human here.   Do you know anything else about him?” asks the cleric as they walk along in the Badlands.

“I think he is a psion…. But I’m really sure.  The elf I spoke to seemed nervous talking about him.” Offers Cosa.

“Could be one of two persons I know of-  Javidius or Simmonson.  Neither are friendly and tend to keep to themselves.   Simmonson is from Balic so if I had to guess it would be Javidius.”

“You this area well.” Offers Mania.  He has tried to be friendly ever since the healing.  He understands he came across as a jerk but he doesn’t mean anything by it.  It wasn’t personal. Cosa was seriously injured and he was possibly the only means to live.

“I have been here for a nearly a year now.  I was wanted in Gulg and figured I needed to lay low for a while.  Black Spine was as good a place as any.   It may be time to move on however.  The gith and I are not getting along at this point.”

“Where will you go once you find your friend?”

“Not sure really.” Admits Cosa.

A loud carried on snarl is heard.  The canyons make it near impossible to pinpoint the point or even direction of origin.

“What was that?!?” exclaims Basik.

“Three Toe.” Answers the cleric shifting into a defensive stance.

“What is a “Three Toe?” says Mania looking around for any threats.

“Mean blooded Tembo.”  The cleric moves to the stone wall-  better to take cover than remain in the open.  He mumbles then steps into the wall- disappearing.

“Bastard!” curses Mania.

“Yes.  He and I arrrrrrrrrgh!” and rocks shift nearby them.  Suddenly Mania is bowled over and the outline of a large reptilian bulldog-like creature appears.  Long teeth and claws go to work.  Mania screams as the creature bites his arm over and over and it rakes him with all limbs tearing into his leather.

Mania calls on his psychic ability to telekinetically slam or “Hammer” at a foe with a touch.  The creatures grunts and begins to snarl once more.  Basik tries to stab at it with his trident.  The first strike is true, the second strike hits a boney plate on it’s back doing no damage.  Cosa calls on magic and four small streaking beams of light strike it.  It howls as it discovers it has a mage among its targets.  Artuuk steps out of the stone work and flanks the creature.  

Concentrating, the psionic tembo calls on another power and begins to disappear.  Mania rolls free of it checking to his torn armor.  Basik misses and Cosa tries to use Magic Missile on it.  The four missiles shot out at the ectoplasmic form but the missiles circle and swerve then stop and burst into harmless light.

“Coward!” calls out Artuuk.

The ectoplasmic form of Three Toes floats up and away snarling insults.

“Damned thing nearly had me.” Grumbles Mania as he closes his eyes and wills the deep cuts and slashes on his chest and legs to go away.

“Allow me.” As Artuuk sees Mania’s attempts to self heal are limited.

As he murmurs his prayer Mania asks why the “freebie”.

“Ask me why he is named Three-Toe”  He pours dirt onto the man’s chest.  “He and I have had several encounters.  One of which I hacked off a toe.   He attacked you to hurt me and remove any allies I may have made.”

“So….time to move on eh.”

“Yes.  Yes to moving on I’m afraid.”


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2019)

THREE TOES....The Figure


----------



## megamania (Feb 12, 2019)

And I was in a mood to draw.....


----------

